# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Творчество Deep_Angel

## Deep_Angel

Хочу поделиться своим творчеством. Это мои стихи, они приходят когда мне плохо-плохо, больно-больно, но, мне кажется, они красивые...
мне очень интересно узнать ваше мнение:rolleyes:

----------


## Deep_Angel

это моё самое первое стихотворение
написала в 17 лет, не знаю о ком

_Непросто, в пустоте нащупывая холод,
Поверить в ту весну, что греет всё кругом...
Скучая по тебе, я позабуду скоро
О море нашей жизни, что плещет за окном.

Ах если бы мне знать хотя бы облик этот,
Смогла бы я тебя нарисовать...
Так странно понимать, что любишь человека,
которого приходиться... не знать!

Так странно понимать, что каждый день, вставая,
Ты в мыслях с ним одним и только с ним...
Но где же он? Да если бы я знала,
Скорей всего, он был бы мною не любим...._

----------


## Deep_Angel

_Скучно, не хочется мне ничего,
Друзья все исчезли куда-то,
А ведь когда-то мне было легко...
То время ушло без возврата...

Теперь всё не так, по-другому, и я
Сегодняшний день без любви проживаю.
Не то, чтоб любить никого не желаю,
Но кажется мне, что не любят меня...

Не любит судьба, в такое тяжелое время
Она не дала мне шанса услышанной быть...
Не любит природа, она ведь хотела
Меня еще до рожденья убить...

Но я не сломаюсь, я с мужеством, честно
Невзгод и отчаянья час пережду!
Дождусь я свободы - достойное место
Тогда для себя я, быть может, найду._

----------


## Deep_Angel

написала как-то ночью, не спалось мне
вообще очень люблю Луну...

_Сонный Месяц в небе бродит,
Никак места себе не находит.
И то тесно, то одиноко,
Не уснуть ему ночью глубокой…

Не увидеть ему эти очи,
Не почуять ее аромат,
Он раз пять заглянул ей в окошко,
Теперь сам он тому уж не рад.

А она в эту ночь веселится,
Разбавляя веселье вином.
В эту ночь она вольная птица,
Этой ночью ей всё нипочем.

А бывало, что ночью сидела
У окна она, глаз не прикрыв…
На него лишь упрямо глядела,
Напевая печальный мотив.

Он, почувствовав что-то родное,
Всей Земле свою радость дарил,
Не прошло и минуты в покое,
Он светил, всё светил и светил…

…Поутру в небесах тусклый Месяц,
Он не светит, нет силы светить.
_

----------


## Deep_Angel

_Мне так непросто вечерами
Не думать только о тебе,
Я улетаю вдаль с мечтами,
Тебя я вижу вдалеке.

Ты там стоишь один и грустный.
Твои глаза, как две луны,
Они пленили безрассудством.
Лишь видя их, я вижу сны.

Без них никак не засыпаю,
Ведь чтоб заснуть, мне нужно жить.
Без них я просто выживаю.
Я не могу тебя забыть!

Я потеряла счёт неделям,
Я как застывшая слеза,
Как результат души томленья,
Нельзя вперед, нельзя назад…

Нельзя хоть раз тебя услышать,
Нельзя вообще тебя не знать,
В ночи хочу я раствориться,
Исчезнуть навсегда, пропасть.
_

очень дорогое мне стихотворение... почему нельзя пропасть?:frown:

----------


## Deep_Angel

опять же ночью

_Я утопаю в звуках ночи,
И лунный свет вдруг спрячет след,
Что мне оставила нарочно
Звезда, которой больше нет.

Я растворяюсь в нежном танце,
В нем прелесть дикой пустоты.
Не то стихи, не то романсы,
Издалека едва слышны…

Мне ночь подарит свои краски
И скажет мне «Иди, рисуй…
Пиши, твори, придумай сказку,
Как хочешь, мир преобразуй!»

Я б утонула так, наверное…
Но солнца луч меня спасёт.
Довольный, что пробился первым,
Он силу дня с собой несёт.

Он вмиг меня вернёт в реальность,
С небес на Землю соскочу.
Здесь всё обычно и банально,
Я снова в ночь уйти хочу…_

----------


## Deep_Angel

настоящее стихотворение
был день, я так устала от всей этой лжи, от фальши, так захотелось чего-то настоящего...
еще и любовь свою сюда приплела...

_Настоящее небо настоящей мечты,
Настоящие слёзы по щекам от тоски.
Настоящая осень, настоящим дождём
На ладонь вдруг упав, вновь напомнит о нём.
Настоящее море в настоящих глазах…
Настоящие стрелы, что застряли в сердцах.
Настоящие звуки в роковой тишине…
Настоящие руки, что так дороги мне.
Настоящие чувства очень сложно сдержать,
Настоящие розы не хотят увядать,
Со всех сил они бьются, но лишь срок всё решит…
Настоящее время никуда не спешит…_

----------


## Mazaykina

*Deep_Angel*,
 Девочка, да сколько же тебе лет??? Я просто потрясена! разве можно так написать в 17? 
============
Ах если бы мне знать хотя бы облик этот,
Смогла бы я тебя нарисовать...
Так странно понимать, что любишь человека,
которого приходиться... не знать!

Так странно понимать, что каждый день, вставая,
Ты в мыслях с ним одним и только с ним...
Но где же он? Да если бы я знала,
Скорей всего, он был бы мною не любим....
	===========
Я твоя поклонница! Спасибо огромное за замечательные стихи!

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Mazaykina*,
мне 19
теперь я знаю, кого люблю... но от этого легче не стало, хотя, стало ненадолго наверное... не знаю
рада, что Вам понравилось :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

*Deep_Angel*,
У тебя все еще впереди: и лучшие стихи, и большая любовь.  :Ok:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Mazaykina*,
спасибо
если честно, я тоже так думаю :Aga:  
по-другому думать просто нельзя

----------


## ivkarm

Умничка :Ok:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*ivkarm*,
спасибо за цветы
мне давно никто цветов не дарил...

----------


## ivkarm

> *ivkarm*,
> спасибо за цветы
> мне давно никто цветов не дарил...


В твоей жизни еще будет море цветов :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

вот такое вот стихотворение написала накануне Дня Святого Валентина...
знаю, что нехорошо начинать стихи с "ну", но так вышло...

_Ну почему ты мне не веришь?
Зачем несёшь мне эту боль?
Ты говоришь, что всё изменишь…
С тобой не соглашусь, позволь…

Ты говоришь, что я нуждаюсь
В любви, и в ласке, и в тепле,
В заботе, в полуночной сказке,
В хранящем ангельском крыле…

Всё это так, здесь я не спорю,
Быть может, это нужно мне…
Но только я не успокоюсь,
Верна останусь лишь мечте.

Я одинока и свободна,
Куда хочу, туда лечу,
Поверь мне, это превосходно,
За это я сполна плачу…

Плачу бессонными ночами,
Плачу слезами на щеках,
Плачу печальными стихами,
В которых нежность, боль и страх…

Ты не поймёшь, как я любила,
И до сих пор Его люблю,
Ведь сотни раз тебе твердила,
Что я себя не преломлю!

Ну почему ты мне не веришь?..
Зачем несёшь мне эту боль?..
Ты говоришь, что всё изменишь…
С тобой не соглашусь, позволь…_

----------


## Лада

*Deep_Angel*,
 Прекрсные стихи! Но в них столько печали!!!!
Поздравляю тебя с Днем Святого Валентина! И желаю большой большой любви!!!

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Лада*,
спасибо за отзыв!!!
и спасибо за пожелание :Aga:

----------


## ivkarm

Всегда звидовал по доброму людям умеющим слагать свои мысли в музыку у Вас это получается :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*ivkarm*,
спасибо за букетик, так приятно утром получать цветы :smile:  , еще более приятно слышать хорошие отзывы:rolleyes:

----------


## Deep_Angel

вот маленькое стихотвореньеце:smile: 
вчера сочинила
_
Ты далеко, но я не верю.
И прочь гоню осеннюю печаль,
Но только лишь листа, что опадает первым,
Мне всё-таки немного жаль.

Немного жаль твоей улыбки,
Немного жаль влюбленного тебя…
Немного жаль себя, не видела ошибки…
Я лишь играла, не любя.

Немного жаль, что время проходило,
Немного жаль, что не с тобой.
Тебя я так и не забыла.
Немного жаль свою любовь…_ 

сочинила больше, но что-то подзабыла
может, потом добавлю...

----------


## ivkarm

Печально ,но красиво :Ok:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*ivkarm*,
рада, что понравилось
печально... а что поделаешь?
 :Oj:

----------


## mrblack

*Deep_Angel*,
Просто хочется подарить 

за твое поистине чувственное и прекрасное творчество

----------


## Deep_Angel

*mrblack*,
спасибо за роскошный букет и за теплые слова 
мне приятно, что Вам понравилось:smile:

----------


## Deep_Angel

стих, написанный в память об очень дорогом мне человеке...

Скажите, снежинки, красивые, чистые,
Вы видели девочку с глазами лучистыми?
Вы с неба летите, на землю спускаясь,
Быть может, Вы с ней когда-то встречались…

Она растворилась в сиянии рассвета,
Пришла и ушла, как лучик из лета…
Она не успела сказать, что хотела,
Мечтала, летала, и вдруг улетела…

Вся жизнь для нее была словно сказка,
Как Солнце горела, как свечка, погасла.
Она была ангелом, с неба упавшим,
Она была странником, свой путь потерявшим.

В стремлении найти ничего не боялась,
Вдоль улиц бродила и в двери стучалась.
К дверям подходили, но не открывали,
А после замок лишний раз проверяли.

А темные улицы к ней привыкали
И вечером снова ее ожидали.
Она приходила, найти путь пыталась,
И, вновь не найдя, уходя, не прощалась.

Как прежде, горела, как прежде, сияла,
Как прежде, мечтала и в мыслях летала…
Она просто верила, она просто знала,
Что путь ждет ее, и она не сдавалась.

Однажды пришла, но уже не светилась,
И что-то шептала, как будто молилась…
Когда тьма и свет на заре повстречались,
Исчезла она, и ее не дождались…



_мне ее не хватает..._ :Sad:

----------


## Alenka

*Deep_Angel*,

ОЙ, как красиво и трогательно!!!!!
Особенно последнее мне понравилось очень!
Браво!

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Alenka*,
спасибо за теплые слова:smile: 
и за букетик тоже
да уж, последнее и мне самой очень понравилось, сама не ожидала от себя такого...
просто не могу не думать про эту девушку... это я сегодня на паре в университете написала (конечно, что же еще делать на таком интереснейшем предмете как теория функций комплексной переменной, бред какой-то...)

----------


## Alenka

> это я сегодня на паре в университете написала


 Wow!!! вот это да!
Respect! 
В таком случае я желаю тебе усиленно заняться теорией функций комплексной переменной, посещать лекции регулярно и заниматься в это время нужными делами, т.е. писать прекрасные стихи!!!
Молодчина!!!!

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Alenka*,
 :Aga:   :Ok:  
обещаю усиленно заняться... :Aga:

----------


## Anton

*Deep_Angel*,

Проникновенно пишете, милая коллега! Из Ваших стихов, получились бы замечательные песни о любви. Или таковые уже имеются?

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
спасибо за розочку,  :Oj:  обожаю розы :Oj:  
ну и конечно же очень приятно услышать хороший отзыв о моих стихах...
к сожалению, песен нет... хотя, честно сказать, очень хочется что-нибудь сочинить, но музыка не приходит так же, как стихи:frown: 
я один стих переделала чуть-чуть, слушала как-то "Je t'ame" Lara Fabian, и поняла, что его можно положить на эту музыку, 1 куплет и припев уже есть, осталось еще куплет, ну и может подправить чего...
еще мне на старом форуме кто-то предлагал музыку к моим стихам подобрать... но из этого ничего не вышло:frown: 

когда уже обрадуете своими стихами?

----------


## Anton

Но пока, моя дорогая "дерусь":smile: за отдел "поэзии" на нашем сайте! Может поможете? 

Как говорят на Украине:

"...Гуртом i батька бити краще!"

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
я вижу...
согласна, что один в поле не воин...
но там Николай там сказал, что если станет очень много поэзии, то будет отдельный раздел :Aga:  
так давайте сделаем всё возможное!
внесите свой вклад! :Aga:

----------


## Anton

Хорошо! :Vah:   Сами напросились!:tongue:  Я помещаю (для старта) свою начатую поэму! Продолжение напишу, когда откроется раздел "Поэзии"!!! :cool:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
ну вот, начало уже положено :Aga:  
наконец-то я напросилась:biggrin:

----------


## Anton

Уже поместил!:rolleyes:

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*,
> ну вот, начало уже положено 
> наконец-то я напросилась:biggrin:


А я так расчитывал на Твою (Вашу) поддержку:frown:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
уже вижу!
только почему-то "песни"...:smile: 
уже иду читать :Aga:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
ааа
так там еще и песни...
завтра скачаю, а сейчас почитаю поэму...

а насчет поддержки... мне и так здесь нравится... ну, может, это я сейчас уставшая такая, спать пора, может, мне захочется когда-нибудь посражаться за "Поэзию" ... тогда я буду биться :Aga:  
а пока буду просто читать...:rolleyes:

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*,
> уже вижу!
> только почему-то "песни"...:smile: 
> уже иду читать


В том то и дело, что по правилам администрации сайта, все сноски, нужно помещать под одним заголовком!

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*,
> ну, может, это я сейчас уставшая такая, спать пора, может, мне захочется когда-нибудь посражаться за "Поэзию" ... тогда я буду биться 
> а пока буду просто читать...:rolleyes:


Спокойной ночи!

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
ммм...
обожаю кошечек :Aga:  , да еще музыкальных :Ok:

----------


## Vitaly

я стихов писать не умею (так, баловался, когда-то в юности...) А вот дочка моя пишет их всю свою жизнь (ещё с дошкольного возраста)-она выпустила уже 3 своих сборника. Мне кажется, вот это стихотворение подходит к сегодняшнему замечательному празднику:

Привет тебе, блаженное светило!
Ты возвращаешься из неги теплых стран?
Признаться, это радостно и мило,
Давно пора раздергивать туман!

Покоем сна весь мир сковала скука,
И прятала – негодница – лицо.
Но возвращенье, словно клятва и порука,-
Сквозь тучи – обручальное кольцо.-

Привет тебе, веселое светило!
Живой огонь! Начало без конца!
Бурлит по венам будущая сила –
И жмурит счастьем твоего лица.

девчонки, поздравляю всех вас с ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!!!! Здоровья вам, счастья и любви!!!

----------


## Натаха Шмель

*Deep_Angel*,
мне очень, очень, очень, понравились твои стихи!!!Действительно есть стихи для песен!!!Браво!!!Думаю что каждая в твоих стихах может узнать себя:rolleyes: , а значит они народные!!!С праздником и желаю тебе счастья!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## vitali

> Всегда звидовал по доброму людям умеющим слагать свои мысли в музыку у Вас это получается


Полностью присоединяюсь. У тебя ещё вся жизнь впереди, так что поверь
старому ясновидящему у тебя уже в этом году будет всё ОК(примерно в июле месяце). И конечно с праздником :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Anton

Подарок здесь!

http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread....3961#post93961

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Vitaly*,
спасибо! :Aga:   Вы меня прям запоздравляли!:biggrin:  Мне очень приятно... Да к тому здесь еще и замечательный стих, только я так и не поняла, это Ваш или Вашей дочки...:smile: 

*Натаха Шмель*,
я очень рада, что Вам так оценили мои стихи:smile: 
я пишу их действительно от души, наверное, поэтому в них так легко может узнать себя другая девушка... по-другому не умею:smile: 
а я повторюсь, что я в восторге от "Лабиринта" в Вашем исполнении, другие песни тоже нравятся, но эту всё слушаю и слушаю...:rolleyes: 
еще раз благодарю за поздравление, вчера был прям сюрприз, когда в личку получила поздравление :Aga:  
Вам от всей души желаю  всего наилучшего! Здоровья, счастья, творческих успехов!

*vitali*,
ой...
спасибо за такой оптимистичный прогноз! Будем надеятся и верить!
я не ясновидящая, но пусть и у Вас всё сложится так, как Вы того желаете!:smile: 
мне безумно приятно, что и Вам понравились мои стихи:rolleyes: 
и за поздравление тоже спасибо :Aga:  

*Anton*,
какие стихи...
спасибо огромное!!!!

----------


## Натаха Шмель

*Deep_Angel*,
 :flower:  и если можно, но на "ты"-ок? :Ok:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Натаха Шмель*,
ок :Aga:

----------


## bobsan

*Deep_Angel*,
 я присоединюсь,
стихи класс!!!
отлично молодец!!!

----------


## Deep_Angel

*bobsan*,
спасибо!!!:rolleyes: :smile: 

я сегодня еще одно написала, но надо что-то добавить бы...

----------


## Deep_Angel

вот закончила...
не совсем складное, по-моему :Tu:  , ну так получилось, менять больше ничего не хочется...

_Снова рассвет сменяет закат,
Снова всё в прошлом, ни шагу назад.
Разные люди и разные лица,
Сотни ночей и дней вереница…

В городе снова и снова одна,
Снова из мыслей возникла стена.
Серые взгляды и серые лужи,
И непонятно, кому это нужно…

Мне бы пойти, да разбита дорога.
Где бы найти теплоты хоть немного?
Солнце сквозь тучи не выглянет вдруг,
Не станет теплее от взглядов подруг…

Грустно, печально, 
и биться отчаянно
Так надоело, и сил больше нет.
Снова закат сменяет рассвет…

Дни, как страницы прочитанной книги,
Несут нас туда, где мы уже были.
Новые люди, знакомые лица…
Быть может, они могли нам присниться…

Всегда в суете, мы ищем спасенья,
Кто пятницы ждет, а кто воскресенья…
Мы смотрим вперед, как будто назад…
И снова рассвет сменяет закат…

А я всё твержу, что бывает иначе,
Люблю я себя порой подурачить.
Так легче, светлее, приятнее жить,
Так можно о серости взглядов забыть.

Но это фантазия, сказка, мечта,
И вечно не может продлиться она…
Она исчезает, уходит опять…
А мне остаётся рассветы считать._

----------


## Anton

> вот закончила...
> не совсем складное, по-моему , ну так получилось, менять больше ничего не хочется...
> 
> _Снова рассвет сменяет закат,
> Снова всё в прошлом, ни шагу назад.
> Разные люди и разные лица,
> Сотни ночей и дней вереница…
> 
> В городе снова и снова одна,
> ...


Привт, милая моя! :Vah:  Серьёзная тема... Что же Ты так загрустила?  :Tu:  А ну-ка улыбнись!kuku Обожаю Твои стихи, стиль. Но откуда эта депрессивность, пессимизм и безисходность? Где Твоя молодая энергия? Где любовь к жизни? 
Я очень хочу видеть Твою улыбку и поэтому написал небольшую пародию на Твоё стихотворение, ОК? Прошу, прими это, как дружеский шарж, жест. Жизнь прекрасна!

_Cнова закат сменяет рассвет,
«Завтра» - придёт, но его пока нет...
Странные люди - разные лица...
Смотрят подруги, словно волчицы...

Cнова по городу иду одна...
От этих мыслей, уже «седина»!
Странные взгляды и жёлтая лужа.
Кто-то написсал! Кому это нужно? 

Мне бы пойти, да разрыта дорога.
Снова «ремонт» у родного порога.
Видно: все в доме ищут тепла...
Солнце взошло, но я не весела...

Грустно, печально...
Напиться б нечаянно!
Снова рассвет сменяет закат.
Жаль, я не знала... Какой же ты – гад! 

Дни, словно деньги посчитаны были,
Но ночь прошла и про них мы забыли.
Новые люди, но те же лица,
Что и в кошмаре не могут приснится...

Вон дядя Жора ищет спасения!
Жаль, магазин закрыт в воскресение!
Мы смотрим вперёд, а спереди – зад!
Снова рассвет сменяет закат. 

Я, всё пытаюсь себя одурачить,
Но говорят – может быть и иначе!
Как мне светлее, приятнее жить?
Может быть все эти взгляды забыть?

Что фантазия? Что за мечта?
Кажется, вечно продлиться она!
Но...исчезает. Уходит опять
И мне остаётся романы читать..._

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
вот спасибо!
и рассмешили, и настроение подняли:biggrin:  :Ok:  
прямо мастер на все руки, и серьезные стихи классно пишете, и шуточные :Ok:  ! талант, что тут скажешь...
вообще-то я не такая и депрессивная и грустная, просто стихи почему-то пишутся именно когда грущу...
а когда настроение хорошее, так тогда не до стихов...:smile: 
всё, пошла я в любимый универ:smile:

----------


## Нора Адам

Молодец! супер!

----------


## Mazaykina

*Deep_Angel*,
Ангелочек, ты умничка!! Замечательные стихи пишешь! :Oj:   :Ok:  
*Anton*,
 Антоха, я тебя убьюююююююююю! Разве можно так смешить????:biggrin: Я чуть носом в клаву не упала!

----------


## grek60

*Deep_Angel*,
 Умница понравилось очень.Я согласен что у тебя все впереди и большая настоящая любовь и много хорошего творчества.Успехов тебе. :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Нора Адам*,
*Mazaykina*,
*grek60*,
спасибо вам огромное за отзывы и за пожелания   :smile: :rolleyes: :smile:
всегда рада стараться :Aga:

----------


## masterarthur

*Deep_Angel*,
 :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*masterarthur*,
рада, что и Вам понравились мои стихи :Aga:  
:rolleyes:  :smile:

----------


## Anton

*Deep_Angel*,
Предлагаю выпить за Тебя, за Твои стихи и заочно за те, которые Ты ещё напишешь! Ведь мы их - ой, как ждём!!!

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*, 
ой, за меня тут уже пьют!:rolleyes: 
прикольно :Ok:  
а я могу присоединиться и выпить за Вас и еще за многих замечательных форумчан, правда у меня в наличии только апельсиновый сок сегодня, ну ничего, он вкусный-вкусный, так что желаю всего-всего и побольше творчесуих успехов! :Aga:  
а насчет стихов - я буду стараться :Aga:

----------


## Lesenok

Deep_Angel,

Прекрасные стихи!!! Ты просто умничка! :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Lesenok*,
приветствую на форуме!:wink: 
приятно, что Вам так понравились мои стихи :rolleyes: (первое Ваше сообщение и в мой адрес... я польщена:smile: )
Вам успехов!!!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

вот такое вот я написала стихотворенье-поздравленье:smile: 

_Добрая фея из детской мечты
На Землю спустилась, чувствуешь ты?
Сегодня она в жизнь спешит воплощать
Всё то, чего ты посмела желать!

Весь мир она наполняет добром,
Улыбки и радость, и солнышко в нём.
Тепло и уютно, и птицы поют.
Поют для тебя, но с чего это вдруг?

Конечно, хлопочет она неспроста,
И всем нам, конечно, причина ясна…
Тебе пожелаю, чтоб в жизни твоей
Всегда было много хороших друзей!

Здоровья и счастья, успехов, удач!
Любви настоящей, решенных задач!
Ой, что-то меня не туда повело…
Но я же с душою, от сердца всего!

Пора бы заканчивать стихотворенье,
Закончу я просто – скажу «С Днем Рожденья!»_

купила открытку подруге на день рождения и вот, чем это закончилось:smile: 
завтра у нее день рожденья - буду поздравлять таким вот стихом:smile:  думаю, должно понравится:rolleyes:

----------


## Anton

*Твоё поздравление я прочитал
И чудо - словно салют увидал!
Там много задора - искры да огня!
Deep Angel, сокровище Ты у меня!

Поддай ещё жару в жизни очаг!
Пусть искры сияют в Твоих очах!
Зажгётся читатель за тысячу вёрст!
Deep Angel, Ты - солнце в созвездии звёзд!*

----------


## Natasza

*Deep_Angel*,
 умница!!!!!! :Ok:   :Aga:   :Oj:  потрясающие стихи!!!!! :Oj:

----------


## senator

*Deep_Angel*,
 daje esli grustno-vsyo ravno teplo pishete.....!!!bravo!!!

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
Боже, как же приятно... как приятно прочитать такое...у меня просто нет слов :rolleyes:  и прям захотелось поддать жару... серьезно!  СПАСИБО ВАМ! сказать вам в очередной раз, что Вы талант - это вообще ничего не сказать... Вы что-то большее, Вы ТАЛАНТ, Вы ДРУГ и просто хороший человек, мне стыдно, до сих пор не скачала Ваши песни :Tu:  , я просто как зайду в Вашу тему, как стихи новые прочитаю, так и читаю потом еще, еще и еще, и размышляю о них и уже о чем-то своем... и забываю, про то, что там еще и песни вообще-то есть, которые надо бы скачать... просто интернет дома еще очень медленный, очень проблематично качать файлы, в универе дело получше, всё - в понедельник скачаю :Aga:  
и вообще это не форум - это просто чудо какое-то... столько талантливых, действительно талантливых людей (писала людей - написала "друзей" :Aga:   вот так вот уже!)... я уже даже приснила одну форумчанку:smile: , хотя с ней не общалась еще даже, не знаю, почему именно она мне приснилась, она мне во сне звонила и мы с ней говорили:smile: 
вот такие вот пироги:smile: 
обожаю Вас :Oj:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Natasza*,
ой... какой маленький черненький котик мне написал, прям как моя Лизка... (я уже по ней соскучилась, завтра приеду к родителям и зацелую ее :Oj:  )
спасибо за отзыв, и за букет, и за конфетки:rolleyes: 
мне безумно приятно :Oj:  :smile:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*senator*,
СПАСИБО!:smile:  
рада, что Вы почувствовали что-то теплое, прочитав мои стихи :rolleyes:

----------


## Anton

Привет Ангелочек! :Vah:   У Тебя замечательные "ямочки"! :Oj:

----------


## мусяня

*Deep_Angel*
Приветик,Ангелочек!пришла к тебе в топик,прочитала и мне ОЧЕНЬ понравилась твоя лирика,она печально-светлая,такая,как мы обычно чувствуем когда нам немножко грустно.Спасибо тебе!Не растеряй,пожалуйста свой талант. :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
спасибо за комплимент:rolleyes:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*мусяня*,
спасибо, что заглянули в темку и оценили мои стихи:smile: приятно читать, что кому-то они нравятся, даже очень приятно! :Aga:  
а таланты я свои стараюсь не терять, а преумножать:rolleyes: 
буду стараться!

----------


## Anton

Мадемуазель, мы с Вами уже целую вечность знакомы! Предлагаю перейти на "ТЫ"!!!

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
 принимаю предложение :smile: 
:wink:

----------


## Anton

Ангелочек, я в своём топике перевод с немецкого сделал... :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
я уже читаю :Aga:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Ах если бы мне знать хотя бы облик этот,
> Смогла бы я тебя нарисовать...
> Так странно понимать, что любишь человека,
> которого приходиться... не знать!


Обалденные стихи!!!!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :Ok:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Звёздочка*,
да уж... моё самое первое стихотворение...
мне оно и самой очень нравится:rolleyes: 
очень приятно, что и Вы о нем такого хорошего мнения, не знаю, правда, какого об остальных:smile: , но думается, что тоже понравились...

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Спасибо, любовь!*

_Близко к сердцу… Так больно… И хочется вновь
Эту стену разбить, да на сотни кусков!
Вдаль по ветру… Лететь, да на крыльях весны…
В те края, где живут разноцветные сны…

Трудно верить, когда обманули друзья…
И когда света нет на пути у тебя.
Больно думать, но странно… Не больно любить…
Меня греет любовь, сил дает, чтобы жить…

Я скажу ей «Спасибо!» - молчанье в ответ…
Я хочу закричать, да на весь белый свет!..
Хотя знаю, молчанье последует вновь…
В сотый раз повторяю «Спасибо, любовь!»_

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Я скажу ей «Спасибо!» - молчанье в ответ…
> Я хочу закричать, да на весь белый свет!..
> Хотя знаю, молчанье последует вновь…
> В сотый раз повторяю «Спасибо, любовь!»


Тоже супер! Мне не только один стих нравится, вообще красиво.! :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## Anton

> *Спасибо, любовь!*
> 
> _Близко к сердцу… Так больно… И хочется вновь
> Эту стену разбить, да на сотни кусков!
> Вдаль по ветру… Лететь, да на крыльях весны…
> В те края, где живут разноцветные сны…
> 
> Трудно верить, когда обманули друзья…
> И когда света нет на пути у тебя.
> ...



Милый Ангел, тебе пусть не будет преград
На пути в этот радужный, сказочный град!
Пусть весна подкрепляет наивный тот сон,
Где реальность прикрыл разноцветный виссон.

Не печалься, когда обманули друзья
Подари им прощенье от сердца, любя.
И тогда, твои боли покроет – любовь.
Ту, что греет и душу, и кипятит кровь!

Если любишь, ответ на любовь не ищи
Храни, это тепло, чтобы кто не стащил.
Раз имеешь ты то, чего у многих нет,
Значит из темноты, тебя выведет Свет.

----------


## Juli

*Deep_Angel*,
 пришла, прочла и чуть не разревелась...  наизнанку душа. понимаешь - что когда-то были те же чуства-переживания-мысли...
умничка!!!!!!
как жаль, что в большинстве случаев подобные творения мы пишем когда нам плохо или грустно.. а как бы хотелось пожелать, чтобы никто никогда не грустил!
буду с нетерпением ждать новых стихов!

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
Спасибо огромное! Очень красиво.... :Oj:  




> Пусть весна подкрепляет наивный тот сон,
> Где реальность прикрыл разноцветный виссон.


ооо... откуда ты знаешь?.. она еще как подкрепляет... :Oj:  




> Не печалься, когда обманули друзья
> Подари им прощенье от сердца, любя.


и это прям про меня... но всё равно грустно от такого бывает...:frown: 




> Если любишь, ответ на любовь не ищи
> Храни, это тепло, чтобы кто не стащил.


и это про меня... вот сегодня в поезде ехала и думала, как долго я смогу еще что-то хранить... и поняла, что очень долго...

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Juli*,
спасибо за такой искренний отзыв  :flower:  , я вот от него сама чуть не всплакнула... такая вот я чувствительная:rolleyes: 
ну а с тем, что стихи пишутся, когда грустно, ничего не поделаешь...
когда весело, я ловлю момент, не до стихов тогда... это я уже повторяюсь, наверное:redface: 
от всей души желаю не грустить!:smile: и еще хочу пожелать яркого и теплого весеннего солнышка!:smile:  ( а то у нас снег сегодня пошел...:frown: )

----------


## *SINGER*

*Deep_Angel*,
 Очень красивые стихи! И стиль понравился!
Просто нет слов! Продолжай в том же духе!
Твои стихи нужны людям! 
Я тоже иногда балуюсь стихосложением и тоже как ты, 
лишь в те минуты, когда очень грустно, плохо и больно...
А когда на душе хорошо, то не до них.

Ты умничка!!!

----------


## Deep_Angel

**SINGER**,
Спасибо огромное за отзыв! Очень приятно, что и тебе понравились мои стихи :rolleyes: 
И за букетик спасибо :smile: 
Буду стараться продолжать в том же духе :Aga:  
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Солнце, вот и я к тебе забежала в гости (вырвалась свободная минутка у вечно занятого "поэта")
Мне понравилось. Твоя философия мне очень близка, думаю ты это тоже заметила. Но твои стихи.... Добрее что-ли. Более светлые... Меня съедает цинизм, и ничего не могу с собой поделать. А у тебя светлое стремление к истине... И это здорово. Значит, тебя ещё не поглотила ирония, а меня, увы, поглощает. всё чаще на лице появляется циничная улыбка и мысль в голове: "Я так и думала, что от вас ещё ждать?". В последнее время меня что-то тревожит, не могу найти покоя, постоянно пишу, но как ты наверняка успела заметить, пишу с такой грустью, тоской.. Не знаю, видна ли в моих стихах надрывность, но она есть. ты прости, что так много про свои стихи написала, просто хочется выговориться, может так смогу покой найти. А ты пиши, пиши всегда. поверь у тебя это чертовски красиво получается!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Котёнок Джу*,
спасибо! :flower:   :flower:   :flower: 
я и в личку еще кое-что написала...

----------


## Anton

Ангелочек, классные фоты! kiss Жду пополнения в твоей теме!!!:rolleyes:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
спасибки!:rolleyes: 
загляни в фотоальбом, там еще один ангелочек ждет... у меня эта картинка на рабочем столе сейчас:smile: 
а стихи... начала один писать... и на двух столбиках закончила... но так не пойдет... будем ждать!
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*,
> спасибки!:rolleyes: 
> загляни в фотоальбом, там еще один ангелочек ждет... у меня эта картинка на рабочем столе сейчас:smile: 
> а стихи... начала один писать... и на двух столбиках закончила... но так не пойдет... будем ждать!


Красиво, но я лучше твою фотку на рабочий стол помещу! :Aga:   :Oj:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,



> Красиво, но я лучше твою фотку на рабочий стол помещу!


ага, там где я смешная такая... пою что-то:biggrin:

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*,
> 
> ага, там где я смешная такая... пою что-то:biggrin:


По-моему, ты там "на веселе"!Вложение 16281

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,



> По-моему, ты там "на веселе"!


ну есть чуть-чуть...:rolleyes: 
это было у подружки на дне рождения :Aga:

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*,
> 
> ну есть чуть-чуть...:rolleyes: 
> это было у подружки на дне рождения


Вложение 16289Ангелочек, я недавно песню написал. Там есть такие слова: "...Я, разыщю тебя, ангел мой..." Есть интерес? Можешь глянуть в "Поэтических нивах"...:smile:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
конечно!.. Как же тут интереса не будет... А как это я пропустила??? :Vah:

----------


## Deep_Angel

вот... дописала... опять грустное...

_Забери меня, забери
Из толпы одиноких скитальцев!
В сотнях взглядов ты мой улови
И почувствуй тепло моих пальцев.

Позабыв, что я далеко,
Ты почувствуй меня где-то рядом!
Испугайся, взгляни за окно…
Никого… Разобраться бы надо…

Сто вопросов… Но где же ответ?
Как? Когда? Почему? И на сколько?
Заблудилась… Дороги уж нет…
Вдалеке яркий свет виден только…

Ты скажи мне, прошу, ты скажи,
Суждено мне вернуться из бездны?
Ты не знаешь… Ни слова в ответ…
Я не верю, что всё бесполезно!

Напиши мне письмо, напиши,
Ведь убьет роковое молчанье…
Мои слезы в полночной тиши,
Бесконечные воспоминанья…_

----------


## Anton

> вот... дописала... опять грустное...
> 
> _Забери меня, забери
> Из толпы одиноких скитальцев!
> В сотнях взглядов ты мой улови
> И почувствуй тепло моих пальцев.
> 
> _


Ангелочек, стон души твой прямо меня зацепил...  :Laie 21:  Расстроил... Рваные мысли... Рваный зов... Девочка моя, смотри вперёд! Что ты, Ангелочек! Жизнь в 16, только начинается! Послушай мою новую музычку в топике  :Connie 30:  и улыбнись, ОК? :Connie 5:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,



> Ангелочек, стон души твой прямо меня зацепил...  Расстроил...


На самом деле не всё так плохо! Но бывает находит на меня тоска такая... Прямо никуда от нее... 
И вперед смотрю постоянно, но еще нужно смотреть и под ноги, а так не хочется... Хочется именно вперед!
А еще мне не 16:biggrin: , а целых 19 уже!!!:biggrin:  Совсем скоро уже и 20:biggrin: 
Пошла музычку слушать:rolleyes:

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*,
> 
> А еще мне не 16:biggrin: , а целых 19 уже!!!:biggrin:  Совсем скоро уже и 20:biggrin: 
> Пошла музычку слушать:rolleyes:


Как? Уже целых 19? Ого, как быстро годы нашего знакомства пролетели... :Aga:  :biggrin:  :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
это в стихах моих, наверное, наивность какая-то, что ты подумал, что мне 16...
ууу...
когда мне было 16, я была хорошей девочкой, жила с родителями и не сидела в интернете по ночам, а еще я лицей тогда заканчивала, учеба, поступление и все дела...
а сейчас уже третий курс университета, и никакой учебы:biggrin:  знаю, так нельзя... курсовую надо начинать делать, а я вот стихи сижу читаю и не могу остановиться... надо бы завтра в универ пойти, курсовую показать, а показывать собственно нечего, а тут такая халява - соревнования поставили, сегодня первый день, завтра второй:smile:  вот и не пойду... я ж еще и спортсменка, тоже со времен хорошей девочки осталось еще:biggrin:  только сегодня тренер мой меня подкалывал, не ходила к нему на тренировки совсем... но всё равно нормально выступила:tongue:  такая вот я:wink: 
а я уже музычку слушаю... мне нравится :Ok:   :Oj:

----------


## Anton

Интересно!:rolleyes::biggrin:

----------


## Deep_Angel

вот и я вернулась в нашу поэтический раздел, и к стихам вообще...
ехала сегодня в поезде и насочиняла вот, да не только стихи, еще и музыка на ум сразу пришла, что впервые :Vah:  
так что получился текст песни
оцените

_"Придуманный дождь"

Этот дождь придумал кто-то,
Кто не знает о тебе.
Он хотел спросить, да только
Не решался в тишине…
Он хотел спросить о жизни,
О себе и обо мне…
Только дождь шумит так сильно,
Слов его не слышно мне.

Придуманный дождь не поможет никому.
Придуманный дождь не разобьет мою мечту.
Придуманный дождь – это дождь из наших слёз.
Придуманный дождь… Он не в шутку, не всерьез…

Только капли отбивают
По стеклу нечёткий ритм,
Тихо песню напеваю,
В моем сердце ты один.
Кто придумал дождь, не знаю…
Только понял он давно,
Дождь ему не помогает – 
Не отвечу всё равно.

Придуманный дождь не поможет никому.
Придуманный дождь не разобьет мою мечту.
Придуманный дождь – это дождь из наших слёз.
Придуманный дождь… Он не в шутку, не всерьез…

Ты мой голос не услышишь,
Вышло так - ты далеко…
Но ты чувствуешь, ты дышишь…
Я прорвусь к тебе легко!
Подружусь я с солнцем, с ветром…
И в пространстве растворюсь…
Стану я дождём, с рассветом
На ладонь твою прольюсь._

----------


## Anton

> вот и я вернулась в нашу поэтический раздел, и к стихам вообще...
> ехала сегодня в поезде и насочиняла вот, да не только стихи, еще и музыка на ум сразу пришла, что впервые 
> так что получился текст песни
> оцените


 :flower:  Классно! Добро пожаловать в клуб композиторов!:smile:  Ангелочек, прикольно получилось (хоть и наивно слушается)! Интересно с музыкой было бы послушать!

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
Привет!
Спасибо, что заглянул! :flower:  
Ай, мне кажется,у меня всё всегда наивно, когда грустно,когда не грустно...Что поделаешь... Такая вот я:smile:

----------


## dAnte

Молодец! Вабще красавица, очень трогательные стихи!

----------


## Deep_Angel

*dAnte*,
ой, кто ко мне зашел... сам *dAnte*  :Vah:  
приятно...:rolleyes: 
тебя тронули мои стихи... я польщена :Aga:   (думаю, ничего, что я так сразу на ты, но мне поминится, мы еще на старом форуме общались чуть...)
спасибо, что зашел и порадовал меня  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Deep_Angel*,
 красивые стихи...
трогают за живое...
печальные, конечно, но в этом есть своя прелесть...:smile:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Aktrisa777*,
о, ты уже ко мне дорожку нашла...:smile: 
спасибо, что заглянула. Я рада, что тебе здесь понравилось:smile:

----------


## Snegik

*Deep_Angel*,
вот бы можно было еще и музыку услышать... так хочется. :-)

----------


## dAnte

*Deep_Angel*,
Канечно общались! Я еще на старом форуме был тронут искренностью и печалью твоих стихов

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Snegik*,
ну.. музыка пока только в голове:smile: 
но это тоже неплохо
спасибо, что зашли  :flower: 

*dAnte*,
 :flower:   за теплые слова

----------


## Aktrisa777

> Теперь всё не так, по-другому, и я
> Сегодняшний день без любви проживаю.
> Не то, чтоб любить никого не желаю,
> Но кажется мне, что не любят меня...


в жизни не бывает так, что никто не любит...
это совершенно точно...
а главное всё таки любить самому, вернее уметь любить...
уметь любить - это великий дар...
 :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Aktrisa777*,
сейчас-то я с тобой согласна, но тогда мне вот так думалось, да и сейчас бывают моменты, но не более:confused:  
 :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

вот решила положить сюда стихотворения, которые сочинила для темки "буриме"
они мне понравились :Aga:  
надеюсь, вам тоже придутся по душе...

_На стихи сегодня основательно подсела,
Получилось так, сама я не хотела…
Идею мне подкинул майский вечерок,
Уж сам он исчезает, как из решета песок…

Гроза сегодня не гремела, просто дождь,
Он в Минске промочил уж все дороги…
Бегут воды потоки, ничем их не уймешь…
И трудно строить планы, ведь промокли ноги.

А завтра праздник, потребители спешат
Спиртным затариться, ведь завтра будет пусто…
У нас на праздник пить нельзя,
Какие-то законы захолустья… 

Но обыватель не дурак, разлуки со спиртным
Он не допустит, да к тому же в праздник…
Затарились сегодня, с запасом небольшим,
Такой вот наш народ проказник!

Вот, блин, не знаю, куда всунуть муравья…
Его б я посадила на травинку...
И радугу бы в небо! И солнца для меня…
Хочу тепла! Сейчас пущу слезинку…

А то погода, как в ущелье…
Всё серо, сыро и темно…
Вот испытание для моего терпенья…
Надеюсь, что закончится оно…

Вот, Звездочка, умеет так заданье дать,
Чтоб одно слово, да не знать, куда вписать…
Да тут и не одно а целых два…
Но, в общем, не проблема для меня…

Мыльный пузырь… Вот так вот просто написала…
И даже смысла не придала…
Так как к несчастью оказалося проблемой
Найти для него строчечку в моей «поэме»…_

----------


## Deep_Angel

ну а сейчас более серьезный:confused: 

_Мы псевдонимы разные берем
И ловко носим нас скрывающие маски…
Вся жизнь – театр, мы актеры в нем…
Что выбрать нам, трагедию иль сказку?

А здесь уж кто на что горазд,
Кому чего по жизни не хватает…
И снова утром в чай бросая рафинад,
Мы сцену дня себе нечетко представляем.

Кино из планов, ожиданий ряд…
И слово «победитель» замаячит где-то.
Идя вперед, мы не шагнем назад,
Мы гонимся, как лошади за ветром…

Но мы слабы, спортсмены-новички…
И в сапогах подошвы уж сошли до дырок,
Всё неудобнее девичьи каблучки,
Но так не хочется смотреть в затылок…

Мы так спешим куда-то не успеть,
Что не заметим, как уходит время…
А яблоки… когда смогли созреть???
Ведь всё цвело еще на той неделе…

Мы думать будем: время – иллюзионист…
Оно лишь механизм, сменяет нам картинки…
Но гордое и жадное, и как ты не молись,
Когда так надо, ничего не даст в заимку…

Когда поймем, что дровосеки мы,
Ведь рубим жизнь, кто днями,  кто часами…
Мы захотим уйти от кутюрьмы,
Невольно пограничниками станем…

Мы станем охранять всё то, что нам дано,
Но перед этим – сигареты, зажигалка…
Быть может, винзавод поможет нам еще…
И мысли вслух…  Нас жалко, очень жалко…

И несколько минут вселенской тишины,
Да-да, она и в городе бывает…
Выходит, многого не замечали мы…
И многого сейчас нам не хватает…_

----------


## Deep_Angel

стихотворение на английском :Aga:   хотя, может, это и не стихотворение...:smile:  ну так вот пришло в голову...

_I can't sleep,
The night is laughing at me again...
I can't see
Stars in the sky but I know you can.
We can't breathe
When we're so close and I'm holding your hand
But I can't live
Without feeling you and feeling your care...
There were days
When I told you you'd better die...
There were nights
When in so many miles I heard your cry.
I don't know why
My memory returns me to you again...
No tears to cry,
No eyes to look at, no words to say..._

----------


## agapelk

Знаешь, я сохранила себе "Мне так непромто вечерами", "Забери меня, забери" и английское, потому что они в чём - то схожи с моим недавним состоянием. 
Спасибо за стихи! Чувствуется, что писала сердцем!

----------


## Deep_Angel

*agapelk*,
спасибо, что заглянула! :Aga:  
писала и сердцем, и душой, по-другому не умею, наверное...
желаю побыстрее выбраться из того недавнего состояния, если еще не выбралась... 
 :flower:

----------


## agapelk

Выбралась! Спасибо!

----------


## Silver_Eule

Про девочку стихотворение суперское!
 ты это знаешь, но мне все равно захотелось сказать тебе еще раз
_Katrina, u are the Best_

----------


## Anton

> ну а сейчас более серьезный:confused: 
> 
> _Мы псевдонимы разные берем
> И ловко носим нас скрывающие маски…
> Вся жизнь – театр, мы актеры в нем…
> Что выбрать нам, трагедию иль сказку?
> _


 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  Молодец, Ангелочек! Ты растёшь на глазах! Неожиданно смело, радикально!
kiss

----------


## Anton

> стихотворение на английском  хотя, может, это и не стихотворение...:smile:  ну так вот пришло в голову...
> 
> _I can't sleep,
> The night is laughing at me again...
> I can't see
> Stars in the sky but I know you can.
> We can't breathe
> When we're so close and I'm holding your hand
> But I can't live
> ...


 :Ok:  Тема для песни, но как-будто не хватает ещё куплета... Может допишешь?kuku Я покажу текст своей певице...:rolleyes:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
ой, давно ко мне кто-то не заглядывал:rolleyes:  и вообще, можно сказать, никто не заглядывал:confused: 



> Молодец, Ангелочек! Ты растёшь на глазах! Неожиданно смело, радикально!


спасибо, приятно... только главное, чтоб не вверх:smile: , а то выросла уже и так немаленькая...
да, я тоже думаю, стихотворение смелое получилось, неожиданное для меня... что ж, меняюсь потихоньку наверное:smile:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,



> Тема для песни, но как-будто не хватает ещё куплета... Может допишешь? Я покажу текст своей певице...


да, мне тоже оно на песню похоже... но действительно маловато будет... да и как-то не понятно, одни куплеты, без припевов чтоли... хотя, так тоже можно...
попробую дописать :Aga:  
как только, так сразу :Aga: 
P.S. а про дождь не понравилось? оно мне и пришло, как песня...

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*,
> 
> да, мне тоже оно на песню похоже... но действительно маловато будет... да и как-то не понятно, одни куплеты, без припевов чтоли... хотя, так тоже можно...
> попробую дописать 
> как только, так сразу


Спасибо, милая моя!:wink:  Буду ждать! :Ok:

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*,
> 
> P.S. а про дождь не понравилось? оно мне и пришло, как песня...


:smile: Про дождь - очень хорошо, но стилистика как-будто не моя... Во всяком случае, пока толчка нет...

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*,
> ой, давно ко мне кто-то не заглядывал:rolleyes:  и вообще, можно сказать, никто не заглядывал:confused:


Да, дорогая! Ты ведь тоже у меня уже давно в гостях не была...:rolleyes:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
ага, сори:confused: 
уже ушла в гости...

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
специально для тебя! и я рада, что ты дождался! сразу оценишь
продолжение...

The only thing
I can do is to say “I love you”
I have your ring
But don’t know if you have mine too…
I’ll take the rose,
It’s dying but still it’s a beautiful one…
It’s not me who chose…
I’ll never forget you but, please, never mind.

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*,
> специально для тебя! и я рада, что ты дождался! сразу оценишь
> продолжение...
> 
> The only thing
> I can do is to say “I love you”
> I have your ring
> But don’t know if you have mine too…
> I’ll take the rose,
> ...


 :flower:  Спасибо, Ангелочек! Похоже на припев! 
ОК, покажу в четверг своей певице! Может чё писанём... :Aga:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Подружусь я с солнцем, с ветром…
> И в пространстве растворюсь…
> Стану я дождём, с рассветом
> На ладонь твою прольюсь.


Молодчинка!!! :Aga:   :Ok:  :rolleyes:  :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,



> Спасибо, Ангелочек! Похоже на припев! 
> ОК, покажу в четверг своей певице! Может чё писанём..


ну вот и чудненько:rolleyes: 
сообщишь, если что выйдет, мне ж интересно...:smile:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Звёздочка*,
Спасибо!!!:rolleyes:  :Oj:

----------


## dAnte

Милая Диппи, хочу тебе сказать, что твои стихи полная...

...всяческих воспоминаний и переживаний жизненная линия! Много грустного, есть веселые, есть еще наивные и детские, а есть очень осмысленные и достаточно взрослые стихи! Вот бы и мне научиться писать серьзные вещи, как и вы, а то надоело писать всякую лабуду!
Творческих тебе успехов!

----------


## Deep_Angel

ой, опять сам *dAnte* ко мне зашел:smile: 
спасибо за пожелание!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*,
> 
> ну вот и чудненько:rolleyes: 
> сообщишь, если что выйдет, мне ж интересно...:smile:


Ангилочик! Саабщу абизатильна! 
Цалую и абнимайю!
Тавой Антон... :flower:   :Oj:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
:biggrin: :eek:  :Oj:   :Ok:  :rolleyes:  :Vah:  kuku  :flower:  
няма слоў... адныя эмоцыі...

----------


## Татьянка

> Мы псевдонимы разные берем
> И ловко носим нас скрывающие маски…
> Вся жизнь – театр, мы актеры в нем…
> Что выбрать нам, трагедию иль сказку?


 :Vah:   :Ok:   :Oj:   :flower:  

ВАЩЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕ!!!!!!:biggrin: 

 Очень точно!!!! Спасибки за приятные минуты!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Татьянка*,
Пожалуйста! Всегда рада дарить людям что-то приятное:rolleyes: 
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## dAnte

> ой, опять сам dAnte ко мне зашел


Слушай, ты так пишешь, будто бы Я - гуру всех поэтов!!! что значит сам дАнте? конечно сам, никто же за меня этого не сделает!!!

----------


## Deep_Angel

*dAnte*,
да просто ник у тебя прикольный :Aga:  
гуру, не гуру... а поэт хороший :Ok:

----------


## dAnte

> гуру, не гуру... а поэт хороший


засмущала :Oj:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*dAnte*,
ну извините:rolleyes:

----------


## dAnte

> ну извините


я подумаю))

----------


## Татьянка

*Deep_Angel*,
 :frown: ... я думала обновления найти, а тут пусто.. пойду, постою, подожду в уголочке.... :Aga:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Татьянка*,
ой...:frown: 
мне аж стыдно как-то :Tu:  
я, кстати, начала стихотворение вчера
но еще не закончила... всё ж в теме про фабрику звезд сижу:biggrin:  там такие споры:eek:  А если серьезно, то завтра экзамен! Ужас! Но как-то я прошлым летом стих написала прямо, когда ехала в универ на самый страшный в той сессии экзамен, и получила 10!!! Это было просто супер! Так что надо дописать! Хорошая примета!
как только, так сразу !
 :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

> как только, так сразу !


:smile:  :Aga:   :flower:  Буду ждать!!!




> А если серьезно, то завтра экзамен!


 :Ha:  ...во сколько начинать матюкать? А если серьезно, УДАЧИ!!!! :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Татьянка*,



> ...во сколько начинать матюкать? А если серьезно, УДАЧИ!!!!


спасибки за удачу!
начинать матюкать в 9 по-нашему, белорусскому, т.е. в 10 по-московскому:smile:

----------


## Deep_Angel

ну вот и всё, кажется  :Aga:  

_Девчонка по дороге шла.
Дорога… Это громко я сказала…
То лишь тропинка узкая была,
Которая еще и пропадала…

Девчонка по дороге шла.
И с каждым шагом осторожнее ступала.
Боялась, что исчезнет вдруг тропа…
Куда пойти тогда, она не знала…

«Другой дороги нет!» твердило всё кругом,
«Чего остановилась?!» было слышно где-то,
Ответы на вопросы оставляла на потом…
Боялась, что не хватит ей момента…

Боялась, что, задумавшись на миг, она
Сойдет с тропы, и век уж не вернется.
«Дороги новой нет, дана всего одна…»
Когда же этот голос в голове уймется?

Он снова ей мешал, мешал увидеть свет…
Мешал услышать птиц и звуки автострады…
Она спросила «Кто ты?», тишина в ответ…
И на землю упала от досады.

Что было дальше, знает только он,
Паденье-то секунду продолжалось,
А ей казалось, что столетий миллион…
Девчонка потихоньку просыпалась…

И осознав, что это был лишь сон,
И впопыхах надернув брюки и футболку,
Помчалась побыстрей из дома вон.
И птицы щебетали без умолку…

И каждый новый шаг по чистой мостовой
За праздник был, ничто не исчезало…
И можно было просто со спокойною душой
Стоять и думать… Голоса не стало…

Девчонка шла по мостовой,
И ничего уж не боялась…
Девчонка просто шла домой,
Себе тихонько улыбалась._

----------


## Татьянка

> Девчонка шла по мостовой,
> И ничего уж не боялась…
> Девчонка просто шла домой,
> Себе тихонько улыбалась.


 :Vah:   :Oj:   :flower:   :Ok:  Весь набор? Ничего не забыла? Очень!!!! :Aga:  




> начинать матюкать в 9 по-нашему, белорусскому, т.е. в 10 по-московскому


 :Aga:  :wink:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Татьянка*,
спасибо огромное!
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Deep_Angel*,
очень понравилось!!!!! :flower:   Скопировала себе несколько творений:rolleyes: 
Привет тебе, землячка!

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Великая Артистка*,
ко мне кто-то новенький...:rolleyes:  добро пожаловать!
рада, что тебе так понравились мои стихотворения :Aga:  
заходи еще! и к тебе обещаю зайти! вот только экзамен сдам...
а ты тоже из Беларуси?:wink: 
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Deep_Angel*,


я из Минска......  :smile: 
Буду ждать критики в адрес моих творений  :wink:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Великая Артистка*,
ну я тоже :Aga:   приятненько:smile: 
ок, завтра обязательно вечерком зайду!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> «Другой дороги нет!» твердило всё кругом,
> «Чего остановилась?!» было слышно где-то,
> Ответы на вопросы оставляла на потом…
> Боялась, что не хватит ей момента…
> 
> Боялась, что, задумавшись на миг, она
> Сойдет с тропы, и век уж не вернется.
> «Дороги новой нет, дана всего одна…»
> Когда же этот голос в голове уймется?


Просто супер! Могла бы весь стих в цитату взять. :Aga:  :rolleyes: 
Очень понравилось!!!!!! :flower:   :Ok:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Звёздочка*,
мне очень приятно! спасибки! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  

P.S. Я вот только что экзамен сдала!!! УРРРРЯЯЯЯ!!! Остался всего один:smile:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> P.S. Я вот только что экзамен сдала!!! УРРРРЯЯЯЯ!!! Остался всего один


Класссссссс!!!!!!! ПОздравляю!!!!!!!!!! :Aga:   :Ok:  :biggrin:  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

> P.S. Я вот только что экзамен сдала!!! УРРРРЯЯЯЯ!!! Остался всего один


 :Ok:   :Vah:   :flower:   :Pivo:  МОЛОДЦА!!!!!!

----------


## Strelez

Deep_Angel,молодец!!!eto ot menja i cosma(ы :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  удачи тебе!!!

----------


## Deep_Angel

*viktorius12*,
 спасибки!!!!:rolleyes:

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Deep_Angel*,
Ангелочек, милая!
Сегодня мне не спится и я оказалась здесь у тебя (решила прочитать все-все твои стихи)...
Прочитала...
И улыбнулась, и попалкала, и просто получила наслаждение...
Сейчас вот сижу, а за окном рассвет...
И моей взбудораженной душе невероятно тесно в теле...
Спасибо тебе, дорогая, за твоё творчество! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Aktrisa777*,
Отчего это тебе не спится?? Переживания, наверное...
Ну вот хоть ко мне зашла, а то совсем уже забыла как будто:smile: 
Приятно было прочитать, что ты смогла взять для себя здесь что-то хорошее... что мои стихи заставили тебя улыбаться, плакать... сейчас я улыбаюсь:smile:  ты, наверное, такой же эмоциональный человек, как и я:rolleyes: 
спасибо тебе! заглядывай почаще!
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Aktrisa777

> а то совсем уже забыла как будто


конечно, не забыла! просто времени не хватает...
это гадкое слово СЕССИЯ...:mad: 




> ты, наверное, такой же эмоциональный человек, как и я


о, да! что есть, то есть:smile: 




> заглядывай почаще!


обязательно:wink:  :flower:

----------


## Anton

Ангелочек, привет! Как там твои экзамены?

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
Привет! Экзамены уже давно все позади, хотя вообще-то сессия сегодня и заканчивается, а я уже, можно сказать, на 4 курсе!!! А пока каникулы :Aga:   :Ok:  
А еще у меня сегодня День рожденья :Aga:  :biggrin: :Pivo:  :rolleyes: :tongue:  :Vah:

----------


## Anton

*Пью за тебя, за твой хоть и прошедший День Варения и желаю: осуществления всех твоих радужных и сокровенных желаний; возможности иметь всё, что покупается и иметь также то, чего нельзя купить ни за какие деньги! Пусть Бог тебя всегда хранит! 

Абнимаю и цалую Ангелочек тя ат всея души! kiss * 

Мой кстати, тоже прошёл недавно. СветаХ лично позвонила и поздравила! Вот радости было!

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
вот СПАСИБО огромное за поздравленье и за пожеланье:rolleyes: :rolleyes: :rolleyes:  
оч приятно... :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
а я как-то и не знала ( и на форуме не заметила...:frown: ), когда у тебя ДР... но сейчас запомню!
ну хоть это и давновато было, но я всё-таки поздравлю тебя :Aga:  
пожелания сейчас никакого красивого в голову что-то не приходит...:frown:  спешу очень! но ты знай, что я от всей души желаю тебе только самого-самого!!!
и... обнимаю крепко-крепко :Vah:   и целую сильно-сильно :Vah:   ну и конечно же от всей души!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Настя

Молодец, очень понравилось....Вызвало море впечатлений хороших и эмоций

Ждем-с и вас к нам в гости, и ждем от вас тоже отзывов

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Настя*,
я радуюсь, что смогла подарить море впечатлений и эмоций! :Aga:  
В гости обязательно зайду, только уже не сейчас точно... а то уже поздно, ничего не восприму, боюсь:eek: ... да и к тому же который вечер подряд всё праздную свой ДР:biggrin:  юбилей всё таки:biggrin:

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Deep_Angel*,
* C праздником, землячка!
Хоть и с прошедшим.....но всё равно!
Желаю всего-всего и тольуо самого хорошего, остальное купишь)))*

вот только про меня все забыли((((
даже не заходит никто((((

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Великая Артистка*,
благодарю за поздравление!! :Aga:  день рожденья прошел в общем, а меня всё поздравляют и поздравляют:biggrin:  вчера вот очередной раз отмечала:biggrin:  так что ты совсем не опоздала :Aga:  

я к тебе зайду, обязательно зайду! просто забегалась тут, сессия была, потом сразу ДР, не до стихов как-то:confused:  вот успокоюсь, будет время свободное, и зайду к тебе, и еще к кому-нибудь... а то я вообще давненько ни у кого не была:confused:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Привет. Давно к тебе не заходила. Всё что-то времени не было. До форума раз в месяц добираюсь. Вот пропустила твой День Рождения. Поздравляю от всей души. Желаю чтобы возможности всегда совпадали с желаниями, чтобы вдохновение всегда тебе сопутствовало, чтобы неудачи не вставали у тебя на пути, чтобы все вокруг пело и смеялось вместе с тобой. Удачи тебе во всем, солнце!*

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Котенок Джу*,
ой... давно я здесь не была...
Спасибо тебе, котик!!!

----------


## Deep_Angel

вот, что сегодня в задержавшемся на некоторое время порыве чувств и эмоций у меня получилось...


_Пишу стихи, когда одна,
Когда ничто не отвлекает,
И лишь луна в окне мелькает,
А в доме поселилась тьма.

Пишу стихи, когда тепло
Ко мне откуда-то приходит,
И море чувств из берегов выходит,
Чтоб заманить к себе на дно.

Пишу стихи, когда парю,
Когда мне кто-то дарит крылья,
И вроде бы совсем без сил я,
Но крылья есть и я творю.

Пишу стихи, когда слова
Ложатся на бумагу сами,
И пахнет в воздухе цветами,
И так кружиться голова…

Пишу стихи, когда хочу
Быть с кем-то ближе, или дальше…
Когда в конец устав от фальши,
Слезами за непонимание плачу.

Пишу стихи, когда могу
Сказать еще хоть слово человеку,
И шанс войти два раза в ту же реку
Я для себя совсем не берегу…

Пишу стихи, когда живу,
Без них как жить, не представляю,
В них создаю, преображаю,
И по морским волнам плыву…_

----------


## Ayka

Очень красиво...жутко понравилось...Молодец

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Deep_Angel*,
 красиво и душевно!
умница:smile:  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Ayka*,
*Aktrisa777*,
 Спасибо за то, что забежали и оценили :Aga:  
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Катарина

Deep_Angel!!!  У меня нет слов!!!! Я потрясена!!! Настолько замечательные стихи! Живые, такие трогательные!! Обалденно! Прочла всю тему - столько сходств с собой... Пусть печальные моменты в памяти, в душе... но ведь до них были счастливые! Да и после обязательно будут!! Я уверена, все что не делается-к лучшему... Подтверждением этому - твои необыкновенные стихи... Спасибо тебе! Как заново все пережила!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   Ты просто молодчинка!!! С нетерпением жду обновлений!!! :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Катарина*,
ой... столько всего хорошего написала...:rolleyes: приятно, не скрою :Vah:  
спасибо тебе :flower:  
с обновлениями обещаю - как только, так сразу!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Пишу стихи, когда живу,
> Без них как жить, не представляю,
> В них создаю, преображаю,
> И по морским волнам плыву…


Ты прелесть :Oj:   :flower:  
И я тебя сразу со всеми прошедшими поздравляю!!!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Особенно с сессией, сама сейчас отхожу от своей))) знаю, сколько сил забирает...
Жду нового шедэвра:tongue:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Звёздочка*,
 спасибо тебе за то, что заглянула, за то оставила такой маленький, но такой приятный:rolleyes:  отзыв о моем стихотворении :Aga:   и за поздравленье тоже :flower:  
ну что ж, я так понимаю тебя тоже можно с окончанием сессии поздравить!!! поздравляю!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
а насчет "шедэвра":smile:  обещаю долго не задерживаться! и к тебе в темку забегу обязательно!

----------


## Anton

Привет Ангелочек-Красатуля!

_"...Пишу стихи, когда одна,
Когда ничто не отвлекает,
И лишь луна в окне мелькает,
А в доме поселилась тьма..."_

Здорово написано, молодец! :Ok:  Хоть и грустно... 
Прости, давно не заглядывал. Ты начинаешь с каждым разом глубже и глубже писать, познавая мир и всё, что с этим миром связано. Наступает зрелость. Ты приоткрываешь завесу сокровенных чувств и я, как Читатель верю в то, о чём Ты пишешь. Верю и сопереживаю. Это очень важно, милая.
Ты такая классная! Спасибо за то, что Ты есть! :flower:  kiss 

P.S. Mach weiter so! (Продолжай в том же духе!)

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
Привет-привет!!!! :Vah:  
Мы с тобой в один день, можно сказать, на форум вернулись:smile: 
Я уже снова в Минске и наконец-то с  сетью, аськой и Интернетом!!! уже целых полчаса:biggrin:  :Ok:  
Спасибо, что заглянул и столько всего хорошего написал:rolleyes:  Расту, стараюсь :Aga:  Меняюсь так точно:smile: Видишь, с Луны слезла:biggrin: 
Я кстати скоро в Германию поеду, так что вспомнить немецкий мне не помешает :Aga:   хоть я уверена, что и на английском меня там поймут
Ты так красиво написал, что я всё перечитываю, перечитываю... и не знаю даже, что и сказать... ну просто очень приятно!!! Спасибо!
И тебе kiss

----------


## Anton

Привет! Ты скоро в Германию приедешь? Когда? Куда? Можешь подробнее в личку написать? Вау! Это дело надо будет отметить!

----------


## Light

> Пишу стихи, когда парю,
> Когда мне кто-то дарит крылья,
> И вроде бы совсем без сил я,
> Но крылья есть и я творю.


Красота-то какая!!!
*Deep_Angel*, Молодчинка!!!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Light*,
спасибо, что залянула :flower:

----------


## bobsan

> Пишу стихи, когда одна,
> Когда ничто не отвлекает,
> И лишь луна в окне мелькает,
> А в доме поселилась тьма.


согласен со всеми , СУПЕР!!!

----------


## Deep_Angel

*bobsan*,
рада, что понравилось :Aga:

----------


## Deep_Angel

вот новое...
думаю, всё понятно... когда-то всё заканчивается...

_Лишь выдох... И вдох... И капля терпенья.
Пустые секунды, остатки тепла.
А кто-то успеет - попросит прощенья...
Но кто-то успеет - не ты и не я.

Лишь миг, и привыкшие к счастью ресницы
Готовы с концами промокнуть от слёз.
Не думай, мгновенье не возвратиться,
Ведь всё, что хотел, ты тогда произнёс.

С тех пор я не знаю, кого я любила...
Ждала и надеялась... Больше не жду.
Ты чувствам моим приказал превратиться
В бездушных, безмолвных огней череду.

Прошу, не пытайся ко мне возвратиться,
Ни в мыслях, ни в снах, я прошу, никогда!
Тебе захотелось со мною проститься?
Тебя понимаю. Прощай навсегда._

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Deep_Angel*,
ну, как всегда ты творишь шедевры! :Ok:  
Тронуло, БРАВО!  :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Великая Артистка*,
спасибо!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   приятно такое прочитать...
правда, шедевром:biggrin: :Vah:   я называю кое-какое другое своё творение:smile:

----------


## Anton

*"...Лишь выдох... И вдох... И капля терпенья.
Пустые секунды, остатки тепла.
А кто-то успеет - попросит прощенья...
Но кто-то успеет - не ты и не я..."*

Ангелочек, привет! Хорошо написано :Aga:  Тема - не из лёгких, но читается - легко. Молодец! :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
Привет!
Рада, что заглянул :Aga:  
Да уж, тема сложная... Но стихотворение легко так написалось, поэтому наверное и читается легко:rolleyes:
Я всё пела, пела "Я не болею тобой..." ну вот, допелась:))) ладно, переживём!

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*,
> Привет!
> Рада, что заглянул 
> Да уж, тема сложная... Но стихотворение легко так написалось, поэтому наверное и читается легко:rolleyes:
> Я всё пела, пела "Я не болею тобой..." ну вот, допелась:))) ладно, переживём!


:wink: Точно! Какие Твои годы!

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,



> Точно! Какие Твои годы!


может,перестану хоть грустные стихотворения писать...:smile: 
а еще... я сегодня уже в посольстве была :Aga:

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*,
> 
> может,перестану хоть грустные стихотворения писать...:smile: 
> а еще... я сегодня уже в посольстве была


Грустные, они тоже нужны! 
А насчёт посольства - это классно! :Ok:   Попробую выходные к приезду подгадать! Надеюсь, что получится!:rolleyes: До связи!

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
 ну раз и грустные нужны, то будем и грустные писать :Aga:  
а насчет выходных, я так поняла, что мы приезжаем в воскресенье в Берлин и вроде аж 6 часов там будем :Aga:  
жду обновлений у тебя в темке:rolleyes:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Приветики :) Прочитала всё, прям так здорово :) Люблю читать стихи, а талантливые в особенности! Умничка наша! :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Котёнок Джу*,
приятно тебя здесь видеть:rolleyes: 
спасибо, что зашла, почитала, оценила  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

Я вернулась :Aga:  
Кое-что насочиняла...
Вот это еще до поездки, что-то такое отвелеченное...

_Мы странные бледные лунные дети,
Мы днем выживаем, а ночью живем...
Мы тихо шагаем по синей планете,
И скромно мечтаем... Порой ни о чём...

В глазах голубых и безумно печальных
Стремимся сберечь мы весь холод Луны.
И нас не вернуть из раздумий пространных…
Мы разум теряем, когда влюблены.

Мы будем смотреть, если что-то увидим,
И будем кричать, если больно в груди,
Мы любим любовь! Нелюбовь ненавидим,
И боремся с нею на нашем пути…
_

А еще вот в дороге досочиняла свой вариант текста на русском языке на песню Je t'aime (Lara Fabian). Давно как-то начала, да дальше куплета и привева никак... Сегодня в поезде закончила. Может, понравится кому:smile: Предупреждаю, это не перевод, французского вообще не знаю:confused: 

_Непросто по ночам не думать только о тебе,
Я улетаю вдаль к мечтам, тебя я вижу вдалеке.
Один стоишь грустишь, твои глаза, как две Луны,
С ума меня свели, лишь видя их, я вижу сны.

Без них я не засну, ведь чтоб заснуть, мне нужно жить,
Я дня не проживу, я не могу тебя забыть.
Я потеряла счет часам, я как застывшая слеза,
Вперед пойти нельзя, нельзя назад.

Пр.
Где ты? Где ты?
Только эхо в тишине не даёт покоя мне.
Где ты? Где ты?
Я снова в небо прокричу, тебя вернуть я так хочу.
Тебя вернуть хочу…

Так холодно одной, хоть в сердце боль горит огнём.
Под полною Луной мы были счастливы вдвоём.
Прозрачный лунный свет нас лучше Солнца согревал.
Зачем же он с собой тебя забрал?

Пр.

Если бы ты знал, как сердце моё бьётся,
Остановить его не удаётся.
Если бы ты знал, как хочется мне уйти
Туда, где ты… где ты…
Где ты?
Я снова в небо прокричу, тебя вернуть я так хочу.
Тебя вернуть хочу…
Тебя вернуть хочу…
_

----------


## Anton

Привет, милый Ангелочек! С приездом! Часто тебя вспоминаю, наши беседы по телефону. Жаль, что время так быстро пролетело... Ты, очень приятная классная девушка! Рад был с тобой познакомиться, пообщаться!
_"...Мы странные бледные лунные дети,.._" 
- это философственно и романтично!
_"...Я снова в небо прокричу, тебя вернуть я так хочу..."_
- это грустно и очень лично...
Мне всё нравится, ангелочек! :Ok:

----------


## Deep_Angel

Привет! Я тоже вспоминаю... Жаль, что не встретились:frown: 
Да, неделя пролетела быстро... Сейчас надо браться за учёбу в Минске:confused: 
Я рада, что тебе понравилось:smile:  Настроение мне поднял, а то я тут сижу и почти плачу... Зуб взял и надвое раскололся... И больно, и неприятно, и обидно как-то :Tu:  У меня что не осень, так сплошные проблемы с зубами :Tu:  Не хочется к зубному:eek: Да и непонятно, когда к нему идти...
Вот так...

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Deep_Angel*,
Всё никак времени не было к тебе заглянуть....
Супер.....Ну ты меня, как всегда, поразила, красиво, лирично....
Удачи!!!  :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Великая Артистка*,
спасибо, что заглянула  :flower:  
буду стараться дальше:smile: хотя не всегда от меня зависит... само как-то приходит:smile: 
и тебе всего самого-самого!
 :flower:

----------


## Anton

Милый ангелочек! Сейчас я тебе на майлик вышлю потсдамские фоты! 

Осенним вечером сижу и почти плачу!
Зуб раскололся! Очередная неудача!
Мне больно. И во рту, и в сердце что-то!
А тут - забота! Неприятная забота!

Я - ангел! Мне летать бы надо!
Слетать бы в Берн, Париж и Прагу...
Но мой удел - холодная квартира,
Зуб надвое и старенькая лира...

Всё! Прочь, отравленная грусть!
Мне наплевать! Сломался? Ну и пусть!
Мои друзья мне утепляют сердце.
Я открываю им широко дверцы!

Пройдут: и осень и зубная боль!
Вслед за минором, зазвучит мажор!
Влюблённость, новой песней обернётся!
И ангел ввысь на крыльях вознесётся! 

И снова смехом зазвучит весёлым
Твой голос близким и знакомым!
Бодрящим, тёплым, словно луч,
Что просиял мне из-за туч! :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

фоты у меня уже есть
спасибо Марине :Aga:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
спасибо за стих!
не перестаешь меня удивлять и радовать  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
я уже действительно забыла про этот зуб... главное, про него завтра не забыть, когда завтракать соберусь :Vah:  
я вся в фотках:smile:  тут не до зуба:biggrin:

----------


## Anton

Не хочешь их (фоты) на форуме выставить?:smile:  Наверняка всем будет интересно! Я тоже весь в твоих фотах! ;-))

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
так Марина ж уже выставила вот здесь http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=42680
могу тебе еще выслать, не думаю что всем так уж будет интересно:smile:

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*,
> так Марина ж уже выставила вот здесь http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=42680
> могу тебе еще выслать, не думаю что всем так уж будет интересно:smile:


Ангелочек! Смотри, сколько отзывов! А ты говорила "неинтересно"!:rolleyes: А мне вышли, пожалуйста ещё! У меня тут почти целый твой альбом собрался! Спасибо!

----------


## Anton

Ура! Моя любимая аватара! :rolleyes:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
дя:rolleyes: 
тебя я знаю, чем порадовать... :Aga:

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*,
> дя:rolleyes: 
> тебя я знаю, чем порадовать...


Ya tak i ponyal! Spasibo! :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

> Если бы ты знал, как сердце моё бьётся,
> Остановить его не удаётся.
> Если бы ты знал, как хочется мне уйти
> Туда, где ты… где ты…
> Где ты?
> Я снова в небо прокричу, тебя вернуть я так хочу.
> Тебя вернуть хочу…
> Тебя вернуть хочу…


 :Ok:   :Oj:   :flower:  ...... ррррррррррррррррр....рычу от удовольствия....

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Татьянка*,
:rolleyes: 
... надеюсь, что действительно от удовольствия...
 :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

> ... надеюсь, что действительно от удовольствия...


:eek: ...от злости я рычу иначе...вот так....РРРРРРРРРРРРРРР....:biggrin: 

 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Татьянка*,
ясно :Aga:  

вот я сейчас так и РРРРРРРРРРычу!!! Мой комп слишком медленно считает:frown:

----------


## Татьянка

> Мой комп слишком медленно считает


:mad: ....подключить нормальный нет.... или проблема в компе? Тогда менять комп!!! :Aga:  
Сама сделала и  то и другое, теперь балдю!!!!:wink:

----------


## Deep_Angel

лучше поменять факультет, на котором я учусь:biggrin: 
:frown:

----------


## Татьянка

> лучше поменять факультет, на котором я учусь


:eek: ...низя....выбрала...теперь мучайся.... :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## Deep_Angel

слушаюсь!:rolleyes:

----------


## Deep_Angel

_Ты нежно зовешь меня ангелом
И греешь ладони мои…
Твердишь мне, чтоб в прошлом оставила
Все мысли, в которых не ты…

Твердишь, чтоб тебе я поверила,
Поверила в жизнь и весну…
Чтоб смело клочками развеяла
Все беды свои на ветру…

Ты нежно зовешь меня ангелом,
Зовешь меня так с того дня, 
Как мы отрешенными взглядами
Вдруг встретились, в мыслях паря…

Не хочешь ты знать даже имени…
Твердишь мне, что их миллион,
И пусть мое очень красивое,
По имени звал меня он…

Ты нежно зовешь меня ангелом,
Не буду перечить тебе…
А голосом тихим, ослабленным
Скажу лишь спасибо судьбе._

:rolleyes:

----------


## krumuz

*Deep_Angel*,
Талантливо  :flower:   Пиши почаще, но выставляй только лучшее, причем не только в нете. Тебя оценят - это точно.

----------


## Anton

Ty znae6! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Ян Чернявский*,
Спасибо, что зашли и за добрые слова! :flower:   Не ожидала...
Я и так вроде стараюсь только лучшее выставлять:rolleyes: 

Кстати, мне нужно выбрать пару стихотворений, чтоб показать их одному человеку... собственно, преподавателю в студии :Aga:  
Буду рада, если кто-нибудь поможет мне советом, что лучше показать...
буду ждать вариантов :Aga:  

*Anton*,
Я знаю!!!:rolleyes: 
и еще я жду... завтра:rolleyes:

----------


## Anton

> Кстати, мне нужно выбрать пару стихотворений, чтоб показать их одному человеку... собственно, преподавателю в студии 
> Буду рада, если кто-нибудь поможет мне советом, что лучше показать...
> буду ждать вариантов


Mnogo li4nogo v tvoem tvor4estve. Slu6ai svoyo serdce i ono podska6et, no "maski" obyazatel'no nado pokazat'!:rolleyes: 

A nas4et zavtra - ya ne zabyl! :Aga:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,



> Mnogo li4nogo v tvoem tvor4estve.


Вот и я именно из-за этого сомневаюсь...
я несколько выбрала "наиболее неличных" :Aga:  ну... они тоже конечно личные и очень мне дороги:rolleyes: 
долго не могла понять, про какие ты "маски"... но после 10 прочтения поняла :Aga:  просто я его называю "буриме":smile: я его выбрала :Aga:  а вдруг действительно какая-нибудь песня выйдет... такая РОКовая! :Vah:  я люблю рок!
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Anton

:Ok:   :Aga:   :Aga:   :Aga:

----------


## krumuz

> *Anton*,
> 
> Вот и я именно из-за этого сомневаюсь...
> я несколько выбрала "наиболее неличных" ну... они тоже конечно личные и очень мне дороги:rolleyes:


А творчество не личным не бывает. Суть творчества состит в том, чтобы пропустив что-то через себя отдать миру частичку своего. Понимаешь?! Иными словами, если ты напился с горя в один из вечеров можно сказать так: "ну я и нажрался...", но это так, повседневность, а можно и так: "вечер был размазан по столу, и опустеши грусть стоит в углу"(экспромт). Учади в творчестве :flower:

----------


## Anton

> А творчество не личным не бывает. Суть творчества состит в том, чтобы пропустив что-то через себя отдать миру частичку своего. Понимаешь?! Иными словами, если ты напился с горя в один из вечеров можно сказать так: "ну я и нажрался...", но это так, повседневность, а можно и так: "вечер был размазан по столу, и опустеши грусть стоит в углу"(экспромт). Учади в творчестве


Estestvenno, sut' tvor4eskoi li4nosti - propuskat' 4erez svoe serdce napisannoe, (eto ponyatno) no......

Byvaet o4en li4noe, kotoroe ne ka6domu i poka6e6! 
Est' e6e o4en' mnogo stihov, pesen kotorye nikto krome menya ne 4ital i ne slyshal! :Aga:  Eto tak 6e, kak li4nostnye otkroveniya, prednazna4ennye tolko dla odnogo! I ya znayu o4en' mnogo takih poetov i kompozitorov, kak ya sam!

Byvaet, 4to prosto prihodit vremya, 4toby ih vystavit na vseob6ee obozrenie...

Mne ka6etsya, Katya ponyala, 4to ya hotel etim skasat'........

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Ян Чернявский*,
я Вас поняла и согласна с Вами... 
только вот что меня смущает... разница между творчеством и "творчеством" (ну, не знаю я, как еще выразится... тем, что скачет у нас на телевизионных экранах в Беларуси и поет "трулюлю, как же я тебя люблю" (это тоже экспромт...:biggrin: ))
просто я не хочу, чтоб из моего творчества (посмею свои стихи назвать творчеством, так как я их действительно писала, пропустив через себя :Aga:  писала не для того, чтоб кому-то показывать, а потому что строчки сами приходили...), не сделали какое-нибудь "творчество"...
хотя почти уверена, что не для этого он у меня их просит... :Aga:  
заинтересовал, блин:biggrin: , меня человек этот... особо не распространяюсь о том, что стихи пишу... он спросил, ему я ответила "да"... и теперь сказать "не покажу":biggrin:  я просто не могу! только всё равно как-то не по себе от мысли, что вот завтра приду и скажу что-то типа "Вот... читайте...":rolleyes: ...

только вот не считаю я, что изречения после пьяного вечера, можно творчеством назвать... так... остатки веселья... кто-то в таком состоянии что-то через себя пропускает??:confused: 

Спасибо за пожелание!

*Anton*,
Очень личное показывать не буду!:rolleyes: 
Да, насчет того, что приходит время, ты точно сказал... Я когда-то думала, что вообще никто о моих стихах ничего не узнает... Они были только для меня... Потом вот захотелось услышать мнение со стороны... Не смогла больше при себе держать... В инете разместить несложно... А вот показать их человеку и стоять рядом и смотреть на его реакцию... Может, это только в первый раз так, но мне как-то не по себе... Мне важно не то, понравятся они или нет, гораздо важнее то, что он подумает обо мне самой, читая мои стихи, поймет ли... ОООООчень хочу, чтоб понял!
Тебя я понимаю всегда! Ну... почти всегда:rolleyes: 
 :flower:

----------


## krumuz

> только вот не считаю я, что изречения после пьяного вечера, можно творчеством назвать... так... остатки веселья... кто-то в таком состоянии что-то через себя пропускает??:confused:


Ну, во-первых, если мне не изменяет память, мы уже давненько на "ты":biggrin: , а во-вторых хочу напомнить бессмертую Ахматову: "Ах, если б знали из какого ссора растут цветы, не ведая стыда..." Возниконовению поэзии всегда присущи крайности, а в пьяном состоянии и не такое ещё бывает. Только не всегда это, как бы это сказать, достойно дальнейшей жизни. Остатки веселья для творческой личности никогда даром не проходят. После них может остаться как пустота, так и наполнение. А вообще этот пример я использовал не осознанно - что первое пришло в голову.:wink:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Ян Чернявский*,
что-то я не припомню, чтоб мы были на "ты"....:biggrin: наверное это было очень давненько:biggrin: ладно, возобновим традицию:biggrin: 
а если серьезно, то мне приятно прочитать такое предложение...
скажу только, что для меня ты всё равно "Вы" может, когда-нибудь и пройдет... это от того, что я наверное чуть больше знакома с твоей чудесной дочкой, чем другие форумчане... да и с тобой мы виделись:rolleyes: ну вот ну никак не "ты"... папа такого чуда это "Вы" :Aga:  

стыдно признатьсяkuku , но не знала я такого выражения Ахматовой...
сама считаю, что и из чего-то не совсем красивого может вырасти красота неземная, но это скорее исключение... лучше конечно начинать с красоты и заканчивать ею же:smile: ну... хотя и так редко наверное выходит...
давай (и всё равно набираю давайте:biggrin: ) про пьяную жизнь больше не будем, ок? лучше про что-нибудь более приятное :Aga:  

только зеленого света ни пути тебе и твоей дочке! можешь привет от меня передать:rolleyes: , если по картинке вспомнит, конечно...

----------


## Рафаэль Крушилин

*Deep_Angel*,
 Солнышко! Просто не слов! Я преклоняю перед тобой голову, Спасибо! :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Рафаэль Крушилин*,
я всегда рада гостям :Aga:  
спасибо за такой замечательный отзыв :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## krumuz

> *Ян Чернявский*,
> что-то я не припомню, чтоб мы были на "ты"....:biggrin: ...


Цитирую:




> *Deep_Angel,
> Натаха Шмель,*
> Даже не знаю что сказать Это Вам и от ДоМиНики и от меня, разумеется





> *Ян Чернявский*,
> спасибо за цветочки только вот зачем писать Вам с большой буквы? с Натахой Шмель, я так понимаю, Вы на "ты", и со мной на "Вы" не надо, а то мне аж неудобно , я маленький еще для "Вы" ок?


Конец цитаты!:wink: 




> ...стыдно признатьсяkuku , но не знала я такого выражения Ахматовой...
> сама считаю, что и из чего-то не совсем красивого может вырасти красота неземная, но это скорее исключение... лучше конечно начинать с красоты и заканчивать ею же:smile: ну... хотя и так редко наверное выходит...


Вспомни Орфея: чтобы подняться в рай пришлось спуститься в ад. И в сущности это не просто красивая придуманная история. Жизнь так устроена... :Aga:  




> ...только зеленого света ни пути тебе и твоей дочке! можешь привет от меня передать:rolleyes: , если по картинке вспомнит, конечно...


Привет передал! Она тебя помнит даже и без напоминания:biggrin:

----------


## Света Х

> _Ты нежно зовешь меня ангелом
> И греешь ладони мои…
> Твердишь мне, чтоб в прошлом оставила
> Все мысли, в которых не ты…
> 
> Твердишь, чтоб тебе я поверила,
> Поверила в жизнь и весну…
> Чтоб смело клочками развеяла
> Все беды свои на ветру…
> ...


Катюш, здорово, очень нежный и красивый стих  :Oj:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Ян Чернявский*,



> Конец цитаты!:wink:


ну так это я про себя говорила... со мной на "Вы" точно не надо...:biggrin: 



> Вспомни Орфея: чтобы подняться в рай пришлось спуститься в ад. И в сущности это не просто красивая придуманная история. Жизнь так устроена...


эх... наверное что-то в этом есть...



> Привет передал! Она тебя помнит даже и без напоминания


спасибо за то, что передал :Aga:   :flower:  а без напоминания это как?:smile: Надо ж было тебе как-то сказать, кто ей привет передает...:biggrin: или она уже в курсе, кто есть кто на форуме?:smile:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Света Х*,
спасибо  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Anton

Ах, Ангелочек! :flower:   Так долго что-то нет обновлений...:frown: Я жду, жду...:rolleyes:

----------


## Deep_Angel

ну вот... а я уже думала, я разучилась писать... а неть, что-то да получается... иногда:rolleyes: 

_С деревьев листва уже не опадает,
И город неслышно накроет зима…
О том, что любила, никто не узнает,
И было ли это, не вспомню сама.

А вдруг первый снег мне подарит надежду
И я позабуду, как грела листва
Своей желтизной всю меня под одеждой,
Когда мы смотрели друг другу в глаза…

А вдруг средь замёрзших и призрачных взглядов
Я вновь повстречаю глаза, что живут…
Тогда даже сотни златых листопадов
Не смогут сравниться с огнём моих чувств.

Под снегом листва как туман исчезает…
Всё… Осени нет… Наступила зима…
О том, что любила, никто не узнает,
И было ли это, не вспомню сама…
_

----------


## Великая Артистка

> _
> О том, что любила, никто не узнает,
> И было ли это, не вспомню сама._


Ангелочек! Ты меня, как всегда, приятно удивляешь.... :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Великая Артистка*,
я рада, что я удивляю такую замечательную талантливую девушку:rolleyes:  спасибо, что заглянула...  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Anton

Спасибо тебе, за это стихотворение... Остальное, ты знаешь...kiss  :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
спасибо тебе!
знаю-знаю...
иди спи! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Juli

*Deep_Angel*,
давно не заглядывала... а зря.

 уф! здорово! сто раз ура! пши еще. жду..
так приятно читать талантливые стихи!
удачи!

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Juli*,
ой... вот, что называется сессия была:( ко мне тут гости, а я не замечаю...
я очень рада, что ты зашла! спасибо за приятный отзыв!
думаю, скоро порадую еще одним творением...
:wink:

----------


## PAN

> думаю, скоро порадую еще


Жду...

----------


## Deep_Angel

*PAN*,
пока в процессе...

----------


## Anton

Поздравляю с праздником, Ангелочек!

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
 спасибо!!!:rolleyes: :rolleyes: :rolleyes:  :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:  kiss kiss kiss

----------


## Deep_Angel

ну вот... я решила обозначится :Aga:  
то, что было в процессе так в процессе и осталось... думала, что закончу, ан нет... хорошее начало было:smile: 
вообще, по-моему в моей жизни заканчивается "эра стихописания"... не пишется ничего, да и перечитывая свои стихи, смеюсь порой над тем какой я была... время заставляет нас меняться...

а может, эта "эра" и не закончилась... просто много всего произошло этой зимой, да и весной... я теперь как-то по-другому смотрю на стихи, на музыку, вкусы переменились... в общем, скорее всего, наступил новый этап в моей теперь уже вроде как взрослой жизни:smile: 

но кое-что за всё это "время простоя" я написала:smile: 
думаю, найдутся люди на форуме, которым это будет интересно

по-моему, эти стихотворения какие-то "подвисшие", было у меня такое состояние... 

*Зима*

_Зима… А за окном льет дождь…
Ты знаешь, это с неба мои слезы…
Ты знаешь… Ведь когда так долго ждешь,
То время тает… И не рано… И не поздно…

Зима… А это значит было лето…
А значит и весна еще была…
И ты… Но ты не помнишь время это…
И я не помню. Всё разлука забрала.

Зима… Зимой нет зелени. Забыть твои глаза…
Их мне, казалось бы, зимой забыть намного проще…
Намного проще… Только их забыть нельзя!

Зима… И в сердце чувств снежинки
Кружаться. Вместо снега над землей.
Зима порой приносит нам красивые картинки…
Но только нет в картинках нас с тобой.

Зима… Зимою мне тебя забыть бы надо…
И распрощаться бы с подругою-тоской.
Забуду… Обязательно… Когда-то…
Твой образ станет сниться девушке другой.
_

------------------------------------------------

*Мини-диалог*

_-Скажи, что меня любишь.
-Не скажу.
-Тогда из сердца вон!
-Не стану.
-Скажи, что всё забудешь…
-Промолчу…
-А если… я уйду?
-А я… останусь!

-А что любовь? Она живет?
-Ага…
-А, может, всё прошло?
-Быть может…
-И я найду другого…
-Ерунда!
-Да! Я найду!
-Тебе он не поможет!
_
------------------------------------------


это было "из старого" еще... ну или "из подвешенного состояния":biggrin: 
сейчас будет "из нового"... я называю это стихотворение "злое стихотворение"... но сейчас вот мне нравятся такие стихи :Aga:  

*Приходите и смотрите на меня*

_Приходите и смотрите на меня.
Режьте глазами и мерзкими мыслями.
Не бойтесь, не больно. Бояться бессмысленно.

Приходите и смотрите на меня.
Ищите во мне ту, что вам по нраву.
Не думайте о том, что ею я не стану.

Приходите и смотрите на меня.
Запишитесь в дневниках моей памяти.
Разрешите себе сквозь меня пройти.

Приходите и смотрите на меня.
Я не буду обращать на вас внимания,
На ваши скрытые, но явные желания.

Приходите и смотрите на меня.
Я не смущусь и не обижусь,
Я совсем не покраснею,
Быть может, вспомню я о том,
Что осенью листва так нехотя желтеет.
Вы приходите и смотрите на меня.

Скажите хоть слово, и я вмиг исчезну,
Я буду где дождь, где размыты следы.
Я буду где тот, кто нужнее воды…
Скажите хоть слово…
_

----------


## Лев

*Deep_Angel*,
 Поэзия - это состояние души и выразить можно стихами, музыкой, рисунком и т.д. Можно не выражать и быть в этом состоянии, но если чувствуешь что рвётся наружу - твори...

----------


## PAN

> Скажите хоть слово…


Моё слово -  :flower:  ...

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Лев*,



> Deep_Angel,
> Поэзия - это состояние души и выразить можно стихами, музыкой, рисунком и т.д. Можно не выражать и быть в этом состоянии, но если чувствуешь что рвётся наружу - твори...


согласна с Вами:smile: 
рвётся, рвётся... еще как! когда есть, чему рваться:biggrin: 
бывает, когда нечему... 
вот только рисунками я выражать не оч умею... раньше любила рисовать, и рисовала... а потом что-то раз и всё...
появились стихи...
ну а сейчас по-моему пришло время на музыку переключаться:smile: 
хотя последнее "злое стихотворение" как раз и связано с "переключением на музыку":biggrin: 
эх... как любит говорить мой дядя... Всё в этой жизни взаимосвязано!
:biggrin:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*PAN*,



> Моё слово -   ...


уж не помню, на "ты" мы, или на "Вы"... совсем я вылетела... 
спасибо Вам за слово:rolleyes:

----------


## PAN

> совсем я вылетела...


Прилетай... Всегда ждём...
На "Вы"не обижаюсь, но лучше на "Ты"... :Aga:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*PAN*,
уяснила
обещаю прилетать :Aga:

----------


## makkita

Привет!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Очень хочется, чтобы "эра стихописания" в твоей жизни никогда не заканчивалась, у тебя это так хорошо получается.
В поддержку твоего таланта, напишу тебе несколько своих глупостей :-)

Руки твоей, осмелясь, прикоснувшись,
В твоих глазах беспомощно тону,
Я губ твоих, пленящих, очертанье
Пьянящим поцелуем обожгу...

	***

Я убит безответной любовью,
Не прожить без тебя мне и дня,
В сердце рана, Амура стрелою,
Оно было пробито и я…

Я тебя не кляну и не плачу
Только сердцу, ему не понять,
Что таких вот встречая красавиц
Душу дьяволу можно продать…

	***

Зачем, скажи, ты так красива,
Зачем пленяешь разум мой,
Твой взгляд – чарующий, игривый,
Заставил потерять покой.

Куда мне деться, где укрыться,
Как жить любя, но не любить,
Искать с тобою встречи повод,
И, как на зло, не находить…

а теперь реальные глупости...

я жизнь свою иначе вижу - 
не за столом, известной ленинской библиотеки, 
в громаде книг, в пыли веков, 
в надежде истину постичь, и сам в себе гордиться этим...

Есть те, которые стремятся сделать чище
Наш мир, который так не совершенен,
Есть те, кто превращает в пепелище,
Все то прекрасное, что любим, ценим…

Не опускай руки, пиши!!!
Для этого, возможно, необходимо испытать что-то новое в жизни, так сказать - освежить чувства, все в твоих руках...
Удачи!
С удовольствием прочту что-нибудь новое из твоих стихов :Ok:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*makkita*,
спасибо за хорошие слова!:rolleyes: 
обещаю рук не опускать :Aga:  

вот как надо! только на форум пришел, и сразу ко мне в тему:rolleyes:  стихи читать:smile: рада, что понравились...
а для своих совсем неглупых глупостей можешь тему создать :Aga:  
мне они понравились, от души написано :flower:  
а насчет новых чувств... я как раз сейчас в процессе их испытывания... во многих областях моей жизни... главное не запутаться:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> для своих совсем неглупых глупостей можешь тему создать


 :Aga:  ...

----------


## makkita

Спасибо, но мои писания не стоят того...  :Tu:

----------


## Berry

*Deep_Angel*,у вас очень хорошее творчество... :Oj:

----------


## makkita

если я правильно создал раздел, то должно получится, спасибо за совет :-)

----------


## Deep_Angel

*makkita*,



> Спасибо, но мои писания не стоят того...





> если я правильно создал раздел, то должно получится, спасибо за совет :-)


о... уже сам понял, что стоят:smile:  :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Berry*,
 спасибо! :Oj:  :rolleyes:

----------


## makkita

*Deep_Angel*,
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Не то чтобы понял, просто иногда хочется показать что внутри тебя, раскрыть свою душу...
В настоящее время романтики не в моде...:rolleyes:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*makkita*,
До понял, понял... Обязательно зайду почитать:)

----------


## PAN

> В настоящее время романтики не в моде...


Устаревшая информация...:biggrin:

----------


## Deep_Angel

вот... сочинилось... мало... но по-моему, больше нечего добавить:biggrin: 

_Моё сердце без стыда и совести
Опьянело от собственной дерзости…
Героиня удрала из повести,
Отказав  читателю в нежности…
_

----------


## Moon in the ocean

> ну вот... а я уже думала, я разучилась писать... а неть, что-то да получается... иногда:rolleyes: 
> 
> _С деревьев листва уже не опадает,
> И город неслышно накроет зима…
> О том, что любила, никто не узнает,
> И было ли это, не вспомню сама.
> 
> А вдруг первый снег мне подарит надежду
> И я позабуду, как грела листва
> ...


 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   Браво!!!!!! очень здорово!!!!

----------


## Moon in the ocean

> *Мини-диалог*
> 
> _-Скажи, что меня любишь.
> -Не скажу.
> -Тогда из сердца вон!
> -Не стану.
> -Скажи, что всё забудешь…
> -Промолчу…
> -А если… я уйду?
> ...


нет слов!!! просто обалденно!!!! молодец, Катюш!!!!! такие искренние стихи!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
ждем обновлений!

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Moon in the ocean*,
 спасибо, что зашли! :flower:   рада, что понравилось :Oj:  :rolleyes:

----------


## Deep_Angel

ну вот что-то сотворилось, маленькое, но вполне законченное, по-моему:rolleyes:

_Вот и всё… И «До свиданья!»…
Отшумел последний дождь.
Помянуть свои желанья
Ты меня не позовёшь.

Убивала их нещадно,
И любила, как могла…
Много слов впустую… Ладно…
Всё. Закончились слова.
_

----------


## Deep_Angel

еще одно стихотвореньице... снова про расставание, про другое не пишется почему-то... раньше по-моему как-то лучше получалось:frown:
_
Мы так глупо, так дерзко поспорили с Богом.
После встреч с облаками мы падаем вниз…
Не для нас был закон, что двум сильным дорогам
Никогда и нигде не удастся сойтись.

И виною тому не проказница-сила,
Что пленяет собою в начале пути…
Боже, слабость – есть то, о чем я так просила…
Та же слабость – есть то, о чем ты так просил.

Нам ее не хватает, как теплого воздуха,
В центре города, ночью, в конце сентября.
Небо нас разлучает, навечно, без промаха…
Ты прости. И прощай. С Богом спорить нельзя._

----------


## PAN

> еще одно


Привет, пропажа... :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*PAN*,



> Привет, пропажа...


привет-привет!
в контакт чтоли ко мне заходил...:redface:

----------


## Deep_Angel

Продолжаю заниматься переводами:smile: Ну, не переводами, а тем, что получается...
Есть красивейшая песня J'y crois encore (Lara Fabian). Есть еще ее английский вариант I've cried enough... 
Я ее обожаю... И слушать, и петь:rolleyes:
Но вот сегодня прям захотелось придумать к ней русский вариант текста:rolleyes:
Не знаю, может, такой в природе и существует...
С сохранением общего смысла вот что вышло:rolleyes:

_Слёзы мои... Наши птицы... Крылья замёрзли давно.
Сердцу влюблённому биться больше не суждено.
Как я хочу раствориться, в призрачной дымке пропасть...
Снегом хочу обратиться, в тёплые руки упасть.

Вечная тайна мгновенья пусть окружает меня.
В ней я найду наслаждение, в ней я забуду тебя.
Я напишу себе сказку, Богу оставив финал...
Кто-то писал понапрасну наш обречённый роман.

Не будет слёз. Ты не ищи их на глазах...
Осенний ветер все унёс... Не будет слёз.
Не будет слёз, даже когда ты их вернёшь...
Знай, это просто дождь... Не будет слёз.

Слёзы - уставшие крылья. С ними с Земли не взлететь.
Птицей хотела быть сильной, вслед за мечтою успеть.
Сотни нелепых обманов шутку сыграли с тобой...
В клетке сидеть я не стану... Пусть даже и в золотой.

Не будет слёз. Ты не ищи их на глазах...
Осенний ветер все унёс... Не будет слёз.
Не будет слёз, даже когда ты их вернёшь...
Знай, это просто дождь... Не будет слёз.

Не будет слёз…_

----------


## Deep_Angel

Не знаю, можно ли назвать стихами... Мне кажется, можно....

_Однажды можно день в постели проваляться...
И по тебе скучать.
Как будто это что-нибудь изменит.

Однажды можно сильной быть, забыв про честность...
Терпеть... Терпеть...
Как будто это что-нибудь изменит.

Однажды можно думать, что ты в прошлом.
И забывать тебя.
Как будто это что-нибудь изменит.

Однажды можно голос твой услышать
Сквозь сотни километров...
"Катя!" Я слышала утром...
Будто ты произнес...
Потом жила, просила, вспоминала, забывала,
Потом валялась день в постели...
Потом... Плевать на силу, слабой буду!
Я буду честной! Тишину сломаю...
Это было твоё право.
Я тебя его лишаю._

----------


## PAN

> можно ли назвать стихами...


В данном случае - можно.................

----------


## Deep_Angel

*PAN*,
спасибо.................
:rolleyes:

----------


## Deep_Angel

еще одно творение...

_Я буду рисовать тебя всю ночь.
Ты будешь настоящим, обещаю!
Стоящим под дождём – 
Я лист заплачу…
Лишь я пойму, что это ты – 
Ведь я его скомкаю…
Потом расправлю лист, поправлю краски,
Чтоб ты красивым был.
Я так скучаю.
А там где ты, там нет меня.
А там где я, моя картина.
И ты скучаешь, знаю.
Крадешь туман из глаз моих,
В него укутаться желаешь.
И голоса меня лишаешь,
Чтоб я не пела для других.
Твоя, твоя… Да чья же больше?
Ты не поверишь. Никогда.
Ревнуешь меня к ветру, ведь он кожи
Касается моей, прохладу мне даря.
Тебя раздражает мой низкий голос…
Я где-то гуляла и с ним говорила…
Мой милый, всё проще. Я много курила,
Когда в прошлой жизни…
Быть может, я умерла от того, что простыла.
Замерзала, а никто не согрел.
Спешили? Не знаю. Никто не успел.
Не будем об этом. Давай о хорошем.
Смотри, какой ты красивый стоишь…
Пусть плащ слился с небом…
В ботинках вода…
Но ты не уйдешь от меня никуда!
Ты будешь смотреть, как я сплю, как я ем…
Ни разу не спросишь «Куда?» и «Зачем?»
Смотри, скоро утро… Я выключу свет.
А ты меня видишь?
А я тебя нет.
Спасибо. Спокойной. Нет, я не поэт.
_

----------


## Татьянка

*Deep_Angel*,
 :Oj:  :Ok:  :flower:  Красиво!!! Как дела, пропажа?

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Татьянка*,
Спасибо!:rolleyes:
Дела потихоньку)) Как говорится, могло быть и лучше:biggrin: Но я не жалуюсь:wink:

Мне нужно переименоваться в пропажу и здесь:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> Мне нужно переименоваться в пропажу и здесь


:smile:Не надо!!!! Ангел -романтичнее!!! :Aga:  :Oj:

----------


## Deep_Angel

Да шучу я, шучу... Не буду никого вводить в замешательство:biggrin:

----------


## Deep_Angel

_Поговори со мною, небо!
Ты же в плоских разводах печали...
И поделись со мною, небо,
Всем тем, что в тебя накричали.

Покрась мою искренность белую
В цвета обречённости тщательно,
А радость, в улыбки одетую,
Ты серым залей окончательно!

Приму, как с утра выпью кофе...
Он с болью, но так ведь полезнее.
Я в жизни дитя, но я профи
В тонах, растушёванных лезвием._

----------


## igord

> _Поговори со мною, небо!
> Ты же в плоских разводах печали...
> И поделись со мною, небо,
> Всем тем, что в тебя накричали.
> 
> Покрась мою искренность белую
> В цвета обречённости тщательно,
> А радость, в улыбки одетую,
> Ты серым залей окончательно!
> ...


  :Ok:   :Ok:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Великая Артистка

> _Поговори со мною, небо!
> Ты же в плоских разводах печали...
> И поделись со мною, небо,
> Всем тем, что в тебя накричали.
> 
> Покрась мою искренность белую
> В цвета обречённости тщательно,
> А радость, в улыбки одетую,
> Ты серым залей окончательно!
> ...


КАтёнок, прямо не узнаю тебя....что стало с Ангелочком?
Написано-то красиво....только вот с настроением что? Трындец полный? :frown:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*igord*,
спасибо! :rolleyes:
 :flower: 

*Великая Артистка*,
ну не только ж тебе грустные стихи писать:biggrin: вот:rolleyes:
мне тоже иногда хочется:confused:
а так жизнь прекрасна :Vah: 
и тебе спасибо!
 :flower:

----------


## GLUMIKOLY

Deep_Angel   ты Талант! очень понравились твои стихи. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*GLUMIKOLY*,
спасибо большое за тёплые слова!
 :flower:

----------


## Мелания

*Deep_Angel*, :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
хочу пообщаться тет-а-тет. :Aga: 
Потом напишу отзыв.:biggrin:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Мелания*,
жду сообщений в личку:smile:
или в профиле есть все контакты:wink:

----------


## Anton

Привет Ангелочка! 
"Поговори со мною, небо!..."
Да, тебя не узнать... Но так -:rolleyes: тоже очень красиво! Только вот про лезвие и эти самые - тона, мысль дальше развивать не надо...ладно?:smile: Ты ведь сама знаешь: жизнь прекрасна! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  
А если серьёзно, то даже лучше, чем - очень красиво. Правдиво. Что может быть круче, поэтически описанной правды исходящей от сердца художника. 
Ангелочка, чтобы написать эти строки, ты наверняка вырвала перо из своего крыла и обмакнула его в багровую лужу...
Не задерживайся на земле. Возвращайся в полёт. В небеса. Чаще всего, лишь они в состоянии исцелить душевные раны...
Спасибо тебе.

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
Привет, Антон! Так приятно тебя здесь видеть! :flower: 
Я давно уже думаю, почему ты не заходишь... Мне не хватало твоего присутствия:rolleyes: Ты умеешь как-то так понять и выразиться, что так, наверное, больше никто не умеет:smile: Спасибо тебе!



> Да, тебя не узнать...


Да, многое поменялось... Но главное не изменится никогда.
Ты что? Никогда не стану развивать темы с лезвием. Я ж на этом точку и поставила. У меня всегда всё прекрасно:biggrin:, а если кто-то пытается меня в этом переубедить, то я отвечаю "ок, у меня всё будет прекрасно!"
Если честно, в этом стихотворении есть тайный смысл, который, как я догадываюсь, никто кроме меня сам никогда не увидит... Небо - оно не совсем небо, но и небо тоже. :Aga:   И, конечно же, я не прошу всего этого от неба, всё это уже было много-много раз, и я очень хочу, чтоб никогда оно не повторилось.
 :flower:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

[IMG]http://*********ru/394859.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anastasia Andreevna*,
Спасибо большое за поздравление!!!
 :flower:  :rolleyes: kiss

----------


## Мария Круглецова

*Deep_Angel*,
* С 8 Марта от всей души* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Мария Круглецова*,
хоть и с огромным опозданием, но СПАСИБО!!! kiss
я пропадала немного...:rolleyes:

*Добавлено через 27 часов 37 минут*
уборка иногда штука полезная... вот, что я нашла в своем стаааареньком блокноте:smile: когда-то наверное мне это не нравилось, а сегодня пришлось по душе:rolleyes:

_Шесть миллиардов центров вселенных,
Шесть миллиардов депрессий осенних,
Шесть миллиардов разных мелодий
Станут лишь цифрами в льющемся коде…

***

По темным улицам, промерзшим, бесконечным,
Бродила одинокая душа.
Молчанье осени сменялось детским смехом…
Душа шагала ровно, не спеша.

***

Я помню каждый вздох и каждый шаг,
И наших мыслей продолженья.
И тайны слов в твоих глазах
Нашли живое отраженье.
Я помню свет, я помню руки,
Я помню лето и весну.
За ними след немой разлуки.
Его я помнить не хочу.
_

----------


## Deep_Angel

бывают иногда просветления...

_Жадно вдыхаю дым сигареты,
Будто последней надежды глоток.
Раннее утро. Почти не одета.
В пепел сжигаю мыслей поток.

Воздух трещит от пустых обещаний,
Тая в пыли бесконечных обид.
Но с миллионами тщетных прощаний
Память расстаться, увы, не спешит.

Пахнут теплом догоревшие свечи.
Тень обреченности. Снег в ноябре.
Злая уверенность – время не лечит
Сердце, привыкшее биться в огне.

Я научу его биться в желании,
Чтоб не отправиться камнем ко дну.
Сотни дорог открывает прощание.
Мне нужно выбрать всего-то одну.
_

----------


## Kliakca

> Я научу его биться в желании,
> Чтоб не отправиться камнем ко дну.
> Сотни дорог открывает прощание.
> Мне нужно выбрать всего-то одну.


 :Ok:  :flower: *Deep_Angel*,смени подпись...



> http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=3532 - там мои стихи

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Kliakca*,
 спасибо:smile:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Сотни дорог открывает прощание.
> Мне нужно выбрать всего-то одну.


Замечательно !
Стихотворение читается "целиком", передаёт настроение.
Главное: небезнадёжно . :flower:

----------


## инеса

*Deep_Angel*,

*Б Р А В О !*

 :Ok:  :Vah:  :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Malina sladkaja*,
*инеса*,
 спасибо! kiss :smile:

----------


## Deep_Angel

_За что мне ты? За что тебе мой запах? 
Преследует тебя, текучее воды...
И в формах странных, мутных, непонятных
Приходит издевательством в прокуренные сны.

Замерзших рук невнятные движенья -
В плену у вечной ночи таешь без меня…
Погасших звезд немое отраженье
Застыло в потемневшем небе сентября.

За что мне ты? Давно устало сердце –
От криков, от молитв, от гула тишины,
Сгорело сотни раз… Хотело лишь согреться.
Увы, не суждено… Скажи, за что мне ты…_

----------


## LINSLI

> _За что мне ты? За что тебе мой запах? 
> _


Катя, случайно зашёл в твою темку, прочитал только последнее стихотворение 
_За что мне ты? За что тебе мой запах?_
 и почему-то захотелось почитать сначала...Когда дошёл до этого 
_Ну почему ты мне не веришь?
Зачем несёшь мне эту боль?
Ты говоришь, что всё изменишь…
С тобой не соглашусь, позволь…

Ты говоришь, что я нуждаюсь
В любви, и в ласке, и в тепле,
В заботе, в полуночной сказке,
В хранящем ангельском крыле…

Всё это так, здесь я не спорю,
Быть может, это нужно мне…
Но только я не успокоюсь,
Верна останусь лишь мечте.

Я одинока и свободна,
Куда хочу, туда лечу,
Поверь мне, это превосходно,
За это я сполна плачу…

Плачу бессонными ночами,
Плачу слезами на щеках,
Плачу печальными стихами,
В которых нежность, боль и страх…

Ты не поймёшь, как я любила,
И до сих пор Его люблю,
Ведь сотни раз тебе твердила,
Что я себя не преломлю!

Ну почему ты мне не веришь?..
Зачем несёшь мне эту боль?..
Ты говоришь, что всё изменишь…
С тобой не соглашусь, позволь…_

трудно описать то состояние что испытывал...Потому как это первые стихи на которые пробовал написать музыку. Мне их выслала девчонка,
тоже Катерина, которая пишет свои тексты и ей видать понравились они и она выслала вместе со своими, но она указала что это с форума от Angel. 
Писал я долго...потому как прочитал их вновь я вспомнил то время 
когда творил и что происходило тогда со мной в жизни...неплохо было... И вот с этой песней я решился впервые выставится на форуме, но критику не прошёл
сказали что не до конца я прочувствовал припев, а это-

_Я одинока и свободна,
Куда хочу, туда лечу,
Поверь мне, это превосходно,
За это я сполна плачу…

Плачу бессонными ночами,
Плачу слезами на щеках,
Плачу печальными стихами,
В которых нежность, боль и страх_

и я не смог это музыкой выразить. Я тогда начал искать кто бы написал слова на уже готовую музыку...и нашёл. Так родилась одна из моих
 лучших песен, но слова уже другие и аранжировка другая. И мне очень приятно встретить человека с которым был уже когда-то заочно знаком. Теперь я понимаю почему захотелось перечитать тему заново. Потому что вот эти строки 

_За что мне ты? За что тебе мой запах?_ 
и
_Ну почему ты мне не веришь?
Зачем несёшь мне эту боль?_
оказываются были написаны одним человеком. Я не любитель поэзии в чистом виде её воспринимаю только через музыку. А вот в данном случае когда читал я услышал мелодию. И вот после этой первой хотя и  неудачи, но всё-таки иногда пробую писать музыку на готовые слова. А всё началось... _Ну почему ты мне не веришь?_
Мелодию можно послушать здесь Ну почему ты мне не веришь+мелодия.mp3
http://linsli.mylivepage.ru/file/883...message_rows=9
Спасибо тебе за твой текст  :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*LINSLI*,
 ого... ну и история:smile:
я приятно удивлена:rolleyes:
мне очень интересно послушать мелодию, но у меня не получается ее скачать... просит какую-то смску и т д:mad:
попрошу прислать на katya001@list.ru :smile:
буду ждать :flower:

----------


## LINSLI

Выслал...смотри почту:smile:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*LINSLI*,
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Deep_Angel*,
Привет, пропажо! Как и обещала, комментю твоё новое гениальное стихо!
Ты просто молодец!  :Ok:  Даже потемневшее небо твоё мне очень нравится  :flower: 
Вот эти строчки особенно за душу взяли:



> За что мне ты? Давно устало сердце –
> От криков, от молитв, от гула тишины,
> Сгорело сотни раз… Хотело лишь согреться.


Умничко Ангелочко!  :Tender: 

Кстати, заметила вообще шедевральный стих...и как это я его раньше не видела....который от 22.07.2009....тут вообще Браво маэстро!  :Smoke: 

И ещё ОЧЕНЬ понравилось про 6 миллиардов....по нашему это, по программистски  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Великая Артистка*,
 спасииииибо!!! kiss kiss kiss

да, потемневшее небо нормально так спокойненько вписалось.... после долгих раздумий:biggrin:

но я не программист... ррррррррррррррррррррр:mad:
я бизнес-аналитик :Ha: 
ну и еще гроза всех мошенников :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Deep_Angel*,
Ты - мех-мат км! И этим всё сказано ;)

----------


## LenZ

> Жадно вдыхаю дым сигареты,


И я заглянула к тебе. Хорошие стихи!  :flower:  Особенно понравилось это.

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
*Deep_Angel*,
Стихи на английском потрясли!  :flower:  Сама писала раньше немного. Наивные такие...

----------


## Deep_Angel

*LenZ*,
 Рада видеть...
 :flower:

----------


## LenZ

*Deep_Angel*,
Взаимно!  :flower: 
Ведём параллельную переписку в двух темах :biggrin:

----------


## Deep_Angel

Еще вот... на работе насочинялось:confused:

_Я никогда, ты слышишь, никогда
Не целовала твоих пальцев.
Но всё же знаю, как они на вкус.
Замерзшими губами рук твоих касаться
Так хочется…
Сама себе признаться не решусь…
Пока есть воля, незаметно я сдуваю
С разумности желания...
Они сильней меня...
Ведь год за годом птицы возвращаются
Из райских мест в холодные края.
Люблю тебя... Люблю ли? Я не знаю...
Хочу, чтоб счастлив был... Чтоб не корил меня
За то, что каждый вечер двери открываю
И в жизнь... твою... вхожу..._

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Deep_Angel*,
КатЁ, ты каким-то слишком нежным ангелочком стала...умничко!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Прямо слов нет... :Tender: 
Мурррр  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Великая Артистка*,
 стараюсь...
 :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

_Я ничего уже не жду.
Мне ничего уже не надо.
Я просто встану и уйду
Под тихий шёпот листопада.

Без откровения души…
Без осознания потери…
За мною вслед ты не спеши.
Прости, но я закрыла двери.
_

----------


## PAN

> Я никогда, ты слышишь, никогда


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: ...

----------


## Black Lord

> Без откровения души…
> Без осознания потери…
> За мною вслед ты не спеши.
> Прости, но я закрыла двери.


Красиво  :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*PAN*,
*Андрей Байрон*,
спасибо!... :rolleyes: kiss

----------


## Великая Артистка

> _Я ничего уже не жду.
> Мне ничего уже не надо.
> Я просто встану и уйду
> Под тихий шёпот листопада.
> 
> Без откровения души…
> Без осознания потери…
> За мною вслед ты не спеши.
> Прости, но я закрыла двери.
> _


КатЁ! Ну ты просто меня поразила.....умничка!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Мне очень понравилось....так лаконично, точно....и очень тонко kiss

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Великая Артистка*,
 kiss
а я вот читала твоё новое стихо и думала, что наверное тебе моё понравилось... есть у меня какое-то такое чувство))))
я рада, рада, рада... :Vah:

----------


## Black Lord

> есть у меня какое-то такое чувство))))
> я рада, рада, рада...


А в стихах?:rolleyes:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Андрей Байрон*,
в стихах пока ничего новенького...
как только, так сразу!
 :flower:

----------


## Anton

> Еще вот... на работе насочинялось:confused:
> 
> _Я никогда, ты слышишь, никогда
> Не целовала твоих пальцев.
> Но всё же знаю, как они на вкус.
> Замерзшими губами рук твоих касаться
> Так хочется…
> Сама себе признаться не решусь…
> Пока есть воля, незаметно я сдуваю
> ...


Надеждой тронута строка...
И нежностью пропитан слог...
Волной желания слегка
Качнул бы волны, если б смог...
И в чью-то жизнь без приглашенья
Приходишь, даришь и зовёшь,
И сомневаешься, и таешь,
и греешь лёд, когда поёшь...
Но по ночам, когда махнёт
Своим крылом глубокий ангел,
Быть может перья подберёт...
Утерянные... твой архангел...
Чтобы без тем... 
Без мыслей...
Без условий согреть... 
Без слова про любовь...
Чтоб на губах твоих отталых
Оставить след реальных снов...

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
 .............................давно я здесь не была
я в шоке! так красиво!
а я и не знала, что ты такое написал...
куда ты пропал????

----------


## Deep_Angel

_Спокойной ночи. Завтра меня не будет.
Как, впрочем, не будет уже никогда…
Пусть строем бегут паровозики-люди,
И щели в их душах заполнит вода.

Чтоб было чем плакать, когда вдруг столкнутся – 
Когда одни рельсы, а поезда два –
Когда осознают, что не разминутся,
И с ужасом… жизни коснутся едва.

А ты спи спокойно, не думай о прошлом,
Пусть сны твои не потревожит рассвет,
Тони в чем-то теплом и очень хорошем...
Живи, как и все. А меня больше нет._

----------


## PAN

> я и не знала, что ты такое написал...


Будь чаще... :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*PAN*,
хорошо...

----------


## Anton

С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, АНГЕЛОЧЕК!kisskisskiss

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
 спасиииибо!
kiss kiss kiss

----------


## Deep_Angel

_Я уйду сегодня на рассвете,
Подарив тебе свою немую грусть…
Ты теперь лишь за нее в ответе – 
Обо мне, прошу тебя, забудь.

Пусть малыш-сентябрь играет в осень,
Разрисует желтым море-небеса,
Может, за меня прощения попросит…
Я хочу уйти, ни слова не сказав.

Мне не нужно слёз и громких обещаний…
Боже, сколько счастья дарит тишина,
Когда нету слов, нет встреч, нет расставаний…
Лишь дорога в небо… Лишь она одна._

----------

